# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #398 lambrosk Μεσογείων Ν.Ψυχικό, Κόμβος WiFiX

## lambrosk

Εδώ μεταφέρεται η διαδικασία του στησίματος καθαρά του κόμβου μου πλέον ! 
Οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει σχετικά με τις λεπτομέρειες και τεχνικές πληροφορίες.

Στην ενότητα http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4255
θα συνεχιστεί η κουβέντα σχετικά με την σύνδεση των περιοχών του τίτλου, δηλ. Χολαργού-Ν.Ψυχικού-Χαλανδρίου-Βριλλησίων-Πολυδρόσου .

----------


## nvak

Δεν έχω καταλάβει αν υπάρχουν σχέδια και σενάρια για την δημουργία
του BackBone της Μεσογείων. Δεν βλέπω συντονισμό
ετοιμάζεσαι να συνδεθείς με τον bliz ?
Ο Air Space δεν είναι βολικός για να συνεχίσεις προς τα πάνω ?
βλέπω πολύ μεγάλα link αυτή την στιγμή
Αν βολεύει μπορώ να βοηθήσω είμαι ψηλά και βλέπω από Τουρκοβούνια μέχρι Παιανία ενοείται ότι θέλω κοντινά link στα νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής

----------


## lambrosk

Σε πρώτη φάση υπάρχουν σχέδια για τα εξής:
1. Σύνδεση με ocean,racer
2. Ενδιάμεσος σε λινκ Achille-bliz
Εσύ που βρίσκεσαι ακριβώς; Βλέπεις προς κέντρο;
 ::  Θα σε παρακαλούσα η συζήτηση να μεταφερθεί εδώ http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4255
για να είναι όλα πιο σημαζεμένα...

Πολύ σύντομα θα δεις ποστ μου...ΕΔΩ 
για την ετοιμότητα Interface 
(εντός 48ώρου)  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Σήμερα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 25 ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ 2004
Θα επιχειρήσω να γίνω λειτουργικός δοκιμαστικά σε πρώτη φάση...
Αν κάποιος θέλει να έρθει (και αντέχει το κρύο) για βοήθεια (πιο πολύ software και σχεδόν καθόλου αγκαρειοδουλειά η οποία έχει γίνει...)
Τότε ας μιλήσει...
Οι πόρτες ανοίγουν στις 11!
Επίσημοι προσκεκλημένοι ΟΛΟΙ ...μετά απο ειδοποίηση!
Guest Stars που παρακαλούνται δημοσίως να παρευρεθούν:
v.t.b. , Racer , Achille , bliz , atzo , ioann1s και οι υπόλοιποι πιθανοί ενδιαφερόμενοι για το ΒΒ λινκ.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## v.t.b.

Εγώ θα έιμαι εκει ....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καλή επιτυχία παιδιά...

----------


## lambrosk

Τελικά λύθηκε το πρόβλημα του ότι δεν μπορούσα να κάνω module την 4port ethernet στον kernel που είχα κατεβάσει απο Mick Flem & Achille (2.4.23awmn1 & 2.4.24) απο τον vtb ο οποίος μου είπε ότι κάτι παιζόταν με κάτι security. Δεν κατάλαβα πολλά εσείς θα ξέρετε καλύτερα.
Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με δημιουργία επιτόπου νεου kernel 2.4.24
Οπότε και στο software κομμάτι προχώρησα ακόμα ένα βήμα.

----------


## lambrosk

Ορίστε τι κάνεις απο τις 17.15 έως τις 17.45 που μπορείς να δεις κουτσά στραβά...
Σηκώνεις ένα πιάτο στον πύργο πρόχειρα...

----------


## atzo

Λάμπρο πότε να έρθω να κάνουμε ένα survey??? Νομίζω έχει έρθει η ώρα!!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Τι να σου πω...
Αυτό το ΣΚ γιατί καθημερινές δεν μπορώ να προβλέψω το προγραμμά μου 
Πάντως το πιάτο μπήκε ορφανό χωρίς καλώδια κλπ αυτά θα τα έχω τελειοποιείσει ΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ !!!
Παρακαλώ τον θεό του ήλιου να βοηθήσει!  ::

----------


## atzo

Θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο αν είναι την Παρασκευή να τα κάνουμε μαζί!

----------


## lambrosk

*ΣΟΣ , ΣΟΣ , ΣΟΣ !!!*
*Αυτό το ΣαβββατοΚύριακο θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια!
Όποιοι κοντινοί βλέπε Βριλλήσια Χαλάνδρι Φιλοθέη Αγ.Παρασκευή θέλουν καλούνται να έρθουν!
Οι μακρινοί βλέπε Πειραιά κλπ θα έχουν ιδιαίτερης μεταχείρησης διότι θα ξεκινήσουν ταξίδι για να έρθουν.(φαγητό και κρητικό κρασί! ... αφού τελειώσουμε)
Εκφράστε συμμετοχές για να υπολογίζω!
Αυτό που θα γίνει είναι η σύνδεση του τελικού μου εξοπλισμού και οι τελικές ρυθμίσεις . Φέρτε laptop θα μας βολέψουν για αρχή !*

1.macstar
2.v.t.b.
3.jopa
4.Achille
5.atzo
6.nvak

----------


## macstar

Με ελάχιστες γνώσεις (βλ. RedHat Linux, βασικά περί routing-firewalls-etc, MacOS X FreeBSD) ή καθόλου (βλ. οτιδήποτε WiFi)... και γενικώς χωρίς ιδαίτερα πολύ διαθέσιμο χρόνο... είμαι μέσα... (έστω για να βιδώνω...) αν με χρειάζεστε φυσικά! Θα περιμένω PM αν...

Φαντάζομαι με το 2448 μου... θα "παίξω" και εγώ ενεργό ρόλο στις μελοντικές διασυνδέσεις προς Φιλοθέη πχ... άρα ίσως πρέπει να "μάθω";;;;


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας





> *ΣΟΣ , ΣΟΣ , ΣΟΣ !!!*
> Αυτό το ΣαβββατοΚύριακο θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια!
> Όποιοι κοντινοί βλέπε Βριλλήσια Χαλάνδρι Φιλοθέη Αγ.Παρασκευή θέλουν καλούνται να έρθουν!
> Οι μακρινοί βλέπε Πειραιά κλπ θα έχουν ιδιαίτερης μεταχείρησης διότι θα ξεκινήσουν ταξίδι για να έρθουν.(φαγητό και κρητικό κρασί! ... αφού τελειώσουμε)
> Εκφράστε συμμετοχές για να υπολογίζω!
> Αυτό που θα γίνει είναι η σύνδεση του τελικού μου εξοπλισμού και οι τελικές ρυθμίσεις . Φέρτε laptop θα μας βολέψουν για αρχή !

----------


## v.t.b.

Εγώ μάλλον δεν χρειαζεται να το πω αλλα ... (είμαι μέσα)

----------


## jopa

Λάμπρο, αν δεν τύχει κάτι άλλο και βολέψει η ώρα που θα προτείνεις μπορώ να έρθω και εγώ  ::

----------


## Achille

Για δώσε και μέρα-ώρα και θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω.
Θα κοιτάξω και μήπως μπορέσω να βάλω extra κεραία για να την πιάσουμε στο σκανάρισμα.

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν παιδιά λέω για να ξεκινήσουμε το Σαβ στις 12:00.
Έχουμε να σηκώσουμε 1 πιάτο απάνω στον πύργο, (το κάνω εγώ με σχοινί απλώς θέλω βοήθεια απο κάτω) και σε ένα ήδη υπάρχον (αυτό είναι το παλούκι) ή να το κατεβάσουμε για να του βάλουμε το feeder ή να σκαρφαλώσω για να του το βάλω εγώ επι τόπου (  ::  ). Μετά έχω έτοιμο καλώδιο φτιαγμένο , τρύπες έτοιμες κλπ... Αυτοί που γνωρίζουν θα πάιξουν με ένα laptop με το AP341 για να δούμε τι πιάνουμε και εγώ θα φέρω UTP απο τον 2ο στην ταράτσα που έχω τα ανάλογα σύνεργα απλώς θέλει 1-2 τρύπες ακόμα.
Το πάμε όσο μπορούμε και αν μπορούμε το συνεχίζουμε και Κυριακή.
Όσοι θέλουν όποτε θέλουν...

----------


## atzo

Είμαι μέσα!
Ελπίζω κι ο καιρός να είναι καλός  ::

----------


## enaon

Στείλε αν θέλεις με pm το τηλέφωνο σου.

----------


## dti

> Αυτοί που γνωρίζουν θα πάιξουν με ένα laptop με το AP341 για να δούμε τι πιάνουμε και εγώ θα φέρω UTP απο τον 2ο στην ταράτσα που έχω τα ανάλογα σύνεργα απλώς θέλει 1-2 τρύπες ακόμα.


Χμμ... με πιάτο συνδεδεμένο στο 341 θα παιδευτείτε πολύ στο site survey. Χρειάζεσαι μία omni για αυτή τη δουλειά.
Αν θες, μπορούμε να σου δανείσουμε για το Σαββατοκύριακο μία Comet 10 dbi του Συλλόγου.

----------


## macstar

Και εγώ... εκτός απροόπτου... μέσα είμαι φίλε μου Λάμπρο...

Αν χρειάζεσαι οτιδήποτε... πες το να φέρουμε... πχ έχω "μπόλικο" UTP5a μονόκλονο...

Σεε γιου ατ νούν δις Σάτουρντεϊ...!




> Λοιπόν παιδιά λέω για να ξεκινήσουμε το Σαβ στις 12:00.
> Έχουμε να σηκώσουμε 1 πιάτο απάνω στον πύργο, (το κάνω εγώ με σχοινί απλώς θέλω βοήθεια απο κάτω) και σε ένα ήδη υπάρχον (αυτό είναι το παλούκι) ή να το κατεβάσουμε για να του βάλουμε το feeder ή να σκαρφαλώσω για να του το βάλω εγώ επι τόπου (  ). Μετά έχω έτοιμο καλώδιο φτιαγμένο , τρύπες έτοιμες κλπ... Αυτοί που γνωρίζουν θα πάιξουν με ένα laptop με το AP341 για να δούμε τι πιάνουμε και εγώ θα φέρω UTP απο τον 2ο στην ταράτσα που έχω τα ανάλογα σύνεργα απλώς θέλει 1-2 τρύπες ακόμα.
> Το πάμε όσο μπορούμε και αν μπορούμε το συνεχίζουμε και Κυριακή.
> Όσοι θέλουν όποτε θέλουν...

----------


## macstar

Αν χρειαστεί μεταφορά από σπίτι σου στον Λάμπρο... είμαι πολύ καλός "Ταξιτζής" και κοντά σου...




> Χμμ... με πιάτο συνδεδεμένο στο 341 θα παιδευτείτε πολύ στο site survey. Χρειάζεσαι μία omni για αυτή τη δουλειά.
> Αν θες, μπορούμε να σου δανείσουμε για το Σαββατοκύριακο μία Comet 10 dbi του Συλλόγου.

----------


## dti

Ελπίζω να δω τον Λάμπρο σήμερα, αφού έχουμε κι άλλα πάρε-δώσε...

----------


## macstar

Αχα! Γενική προμηθευτική "dti"... κατάλαβα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ευχαρίστως θα την δεχόμουνα την ομνι να την δοκιμάσω για να δω τα περάσματα μου αλλά με ενδιαφέρει να δώ αν χτυπάω και με το πιάτο σε μεγάλη απόσταση και τι...
όσο για το καλώδιο φίλε macstar έχω ένα μεμονομένο 30μ που πιστεύω θα μου χρειαστεί αν έχεις αντίστοιχο μεμονομένο φέρτο μήπως μας χρειαστεί και σου πέρνω εγώ απο Δευτέρα.
Αυτο που πραγματικά θα χρειαστώ είναι φορητό Η/Υ να έχει κάποιος με κάρτα δικτύου ώστε να μιλήσει με το 341AP και το ανάλογο Software.

----------


## macstar

Θα φέρω μαζί τη μια κουλούρα που έχω... don't worry be happy... ποτέ δεν βλάπτει να έχουμε κάτι παραπάνω! Όσο για φορητό... δυστυχώς δεν έχω ΠιΣι φορητό... και το Mac μου που έχει δικιά του κάρτα g... πέρα του ότι δεν θα έκανε τίποτα περισσότερο από το να συνδεθεί ίσως σαν client... είναι αμερική για επισκευές... (και θα γυρίσει σε κανα μήηηηνα σνιιιιιφ!)

----------


## nvak

Φορητό με κάρτα δικτύου μπορώ να το εξασφαλίσω εγώ, πές μου τι software θέλεις να το ετοιμάσω.
Καλά θα είναι να βάλεις την omni για μία δύο μέρες ώστε να μπορέσω να δοκιμάσω να σε δώ με πιάτο. 
Πιάτο με πιάτο δύσκολα θα συναντηθούν, ειδικά αν κρέμεσαι πάνω σε κείνον τον πύργο.

----------


## lambrosk

> Φορητό με κάρτα δικτύου μπορώ να το εξασφαλίσω εγώ, πές μου τι software θέλεις να το ετοιμάσω.


Να έχεις netstambler για να κάνουμε το search



> Καλά θα είναι να βάλεις την omni για μία δύο μέρες ώστε να μπορέσω να δοκιμάσω να σε δώ με πιάτο.


έτσι θα γίνει



> Πιάτο με πιάτο δύσκολα θα συναντηθούν, ειδικά αν κρέμεσαι πάνω σε κείνον τον πύργο.


ΧΑΛΑΡΑ!
Είμαι συνηθισμένος στις δύσκολες αποστολές!

----------


## papashark

netstambler = netstumbler

----------


## lambrosk

Thanks!  :: 
Να σε περιμένουμε;

----------


## papashark

Όχι  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Αφου όλα πάνε καλά η ημέρα θα έχει τελείωμα ...
*ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ!*

----------


## kostas

Παιδιά, omni έχουμε κι εμείς (βασικά του Ygk είναι) στην Αγία Παρασκευή. Αν την θέλετε για δοκιμές στείλτε μου Pm με τηλ επικοινωνίας.

Εμείς δε θα μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε γιατί έχουμε το δικό μας Γολγοθά.

Ε atzo  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ευχαριστούμε!
Μου έδωσε μια ο Δαμιανός 12dbi  ::   ::

----------


## macstar

"Πετάααει η ομάδα"... χαχαχαχα... (μόνο ας ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ!!!) 

[mourmouro-gkrinia mode](atzo... γι'αυτό εξαφανίστηκες βρε;; έτσι ε;; δικό σας γολγοθά εε; :: /[mourmouro-gkrinia mode]  ::  




> Ευχαριστούμε!
> Μου έδωσε μια ο Δαμιανός 12dbi

----------


## v.t.b.

Λοιπόν μια μικρή ανακίνωση ...
Στο κόμβο μπήκε πρωσορινά μια omni για να μπορεσουν να δούνε ποιος πιάνει τί ...
SSID: awmn-WiFix
channel: 9
IP: Για λόγους δοκιμών έκανα assign ένα μικρό block από το class C toy nikolas το AP είναι στην 10.21.121.169/29 με να παίζουν για δοκιμες (ping κλπ ) oi 10.21.121.17[0-4]/29

----------


## nvak

Δυστυχώς Λάμπρο δεν σε πιάνω από την θέση μου (nvak).
Μας κλείνει η μεγάλη πολυκατοικία της γειτονιάς σου
Δέν κατάφερα να δώ σήμα σου ούτε στη θέση 2448.
Στέλνω το Scan που κάναμε το απόγευμα στην ταράτσα σου
μαζί με το πρόγραμμα για να το δείς.

----------


## papashark

> SSID: awmn-WiFix


vtb, θα σε παρακαλούσα να διορθώσεις το ssid και να περιλάβεις μαζί και τον αριθμό του κόμβου σου, βοηθάει πάρα πολύ τους άλλους που σε ποιάνουν εάν δεν έχουν διαβάσει αυτό το thread.....

Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση

----------


## lambrosk

Καταρχάς να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους παρευρεθήκαν στο σπίτι μου εχθές.

Αρχικά λοιπόν κάναμε ένα πρόχειρο scan απο το επίπεδο της ταράτσας με τον nvak και τον φορητό του με μια Yagi Lucent αγνώστων περαιτέρω στοιχείων.
Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να πιάσουμε άνετα DiGi(???) , Achilee , Xtreme, Atzo , Bliz και άλλλους που δεν θυμάμαι αλλά βρίσκονται στα αρχεία που έχει κάνει πιο πάνω ποστ ο nvak...

Στη συνέχεια βάλαμε την 12db Omni Comet που μου δάνεισε ο Δαμιανός για τις δοκιμές (και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ) να εκπέμπει με σκοπό να πέσουν όσοι θέλουν πάνω μου να δούμε με πιους έχουμε πραγματική επικοινωνία.

Προσπαθήσαμε να τοποθετήσουμε και τα δυο πιάτα που έχω αλλά λόγω κατασκευής δεν τα σηκώσαμε τελικά μέχρις ότου κάνουμε καμιά πατέντα ώστε να μπορώ να έχω τον ακριβή έλεγχο της γωνίας τους...(πιθανότατα να κάνω κάτι σήμερα)

Τέλος να σας πώ ότι θα σας παρακαλούσα όσοι θέλουν να κάνουν τον κόπο να γυρίσουν τις κεραίες τους προς την όμνι και να κάνουν ποστ εδώ τα αποτελέσματα ώστε να έχουμε μια καλοσχηματισμένη εικόνα της κατάστασης.
*Interface: Cisco 341AP
SSID : awmn398-WiFiX (lambrosk)
Channel: 9
IP: 10.21.121.169
Subnet: 255.255.255.248 (απο Nikolas)
Ελεύθερα IPs: 10.21.121.172-4

Στο 10.21.121.170 είναι ο Η/Υ μου 
και στο 10.21.121.171 είναι κάποιος Zeus με Workgroup Olympos που μάλλον είναι ο aslan.*
ΥΓ. Το Cisco προς το παρόν δεν μοιράζει τίποτα θα κοιτάξω να συνδέσω σήμερα κάτι ώστε να κάνετε και πραγματικές μετρήσεις.
*EDITED:*έχω αφήσει share έναν φάκελο Wireless Project.


Ευχαριστώ θερμά και πάλι όλους!

----------


## jopa

Κάνω attach το αρχείο του Netstumbler.

Από το ACU για όσους έχουν CISCO και γενικότερα όσους γνωρίζουν τη λειτουργία του να σας πω ότι έπιανα στο περίπου (και απ' όσο θυμάμαι):
Signal: -75db
Noise: -95db
SNR: 20

Strength: 40-45%
Quality: 60-70%


Σημείωση: Η στόχευση ήταν σχετικά πρόχειρη και ίσως εμπόδιζε και ένας ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας που ήταν μπροστά (αλλά μάλλον πιο χαμηλά)

----------


## macstar

Να πω και εγώ ένα ευχαριστώ στον Λάμπρο που μας κάλεσε... και μας τάισε... (ως κάθε γνήσιος Κρητικός που σέβεται τον εαυτό του...) και μάλιστα κάτι τρελά κοψίδια... άααντε την άλλη φορά και με καλύτερη φωτιά (για τον ψήστη ΔΕΝ μιλάμε γιατί θα στρέψει όλες τις στέλες πάνω μου και... θα ψήσει εμένα...)




> Σημείωση: Η στόχευση ήταν σχετικά πρόχειρη και ίσως εμπόδιζε και ένας ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας που ήταν μπροστά (αλλά μάλλον πιο χαμηλά)


Φίλε Jopa... 

Έχει σχεδόν αποφασιστεί ότι θα σηκώσω και εγώ λίαν συντόμως μία κεραία στο 2448 για να στοχεύσετε... δεν παίρνω όρκο... αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά είμαι στο μισό της απόστασης από το Λάμπρο και επειδή πέφτω πιθανότατα στην ίδια πολυκατοικία που σου κόβει και εσένα αρκετό από το σήμα του... ίσως πρέπει να "ψαχτούμε" λιγάκι στο τι και πως...

Θα προσθέσω στο δικό μου τόπικ το τι περίπου λέω να κάνω... και αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά μήπως συνεργαστούμε σχετικά...


Πάμε! ΒΟΥΡ!!!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## Aslan

Για να κοινοποιήσω τα αποτελέσματα του link μου με lambros, 
έχω strength 25%, quality 50-60% στα 15mw.

----------


## lambrosk

> Είχα δοκιμάσει να συνδεθώ με το DLink900ap+ ως client στο Access Point του LambrosK (βάζοντάς του εννοείται τις κατάληλες ip που είχες δώσει) αλλά δεν μπορούσα να του κάνω ping καν... 
> Τώρα πως πήρε το Cisco ip από το DHCP μου αυτό δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω με τίποτα. Manualy δεν έκανα τίποτα πάντως... 
> Ανεξήγητο φαινόμενο??





> Να σου πω την αλήθεια υπάρχει περίπτωση να έγινε αυτόματα διότι: 
> α. έβγαζε το μήνυμα "No DHCPΟffers received restarting the negotiation in the background" διότι φυσικά δεν έχω σηκώσει DHCP. 
> β. επειδή ήταν χαλαρά και για θέμα δοκιμών δεν είχα ενεργοποιήσει το User Manager. 
> Και είχα σκοπό αν το έκανε κάποιος εν γνώση του .... 
> Αλλά την γλύτωσες!


*Απο χθες το απόγευμα μέχρι και σήμερα το απόγευμα λόγω των παραπάνω η όμνι είναι εκτός μετα τις 18.00 σήμερα πιστεύω θα αποκατασταθεί!*

----------


## lambrosk

*Για όσους θέλουν να κάνουν δοκιμές υπάρχει πλέον σηκωμένος και
FTP Server στο IP 10.21.121.170 Port 22*

----------


## lambrosk

Μεχρι και αυτό το ΣΚ η όμνι θα είναι UP !
Μετά θα κατέβει λόγω δοκιμών και σε άλλα σημεία.
Παρακαλώ πολύ ιδιαίτερα αυτούς που είναι νότια και δυτικά μου (αυτό είναι το σημείο που δεν ξέρω τα ακριβή περάσματά μου) να γυρίσουν κέραιες και να δοκιμάσουν ένα scan βοηθώντας με έτσι να κατανοήσω απο που είναι η πραγματική οπτική επαφή εφικτή.

----------


## macstar

Μετά από αρκετό κόπο (από τον ίδιο)... ανέβηκε σήμερα το πρώτο πιατικό στον Λάμπρο... χωρίς σύνδεση ακόμη (αν και σύντομα εεε  ::  ) λόγω προβλήματος με ένα καλώδιο από την "άλλη" μεριά...

Για τις λεπτομέριες... θα σας ενημερώσει ο ίδιος ο Λάμπρος από Δευτέρα/Τρίτη που θα ξαναμπεί στο Forum.

Το Scan έγινε με το SexyBSD μου... 

Επισυνάπτονται φωτογραφίες από τον Λάμπρο να στήνει στα 4 (+δώμα) μέτρα... ευτυχώς ΜΕΣΑ από τον πύργο (...) και το SexyBSD σε Scan Mode...



Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

ΥΓ: Edit για συμπλήρωση φωτό...

----------


## lambrosk

Μετά το ατυχές των προσπαθειών στόχευσης με Ocean θα ξαναδοκιμάσουμε την επόμενη εβδομάδα με περισσότερη υπομονή και επιμονή!
Παρακάτω φαίνεται ένα σκάν που κάναμε με το SexyBSD laptop του Macstar και το πίατο να κοιτάει γυρνόντας απο -20 έως +75 με κέντρο τον Βορρά.

*Edit: Η ΟΜΝΙ κατέβηκε είναι πλέον θέμα ημερών να ανέβει στον κόμβο του Macstar για δοκιμές*

----------


## nvak

Γιατί επιμένεις τοσο πολύ να συνδεθείς με τον ocean ?
δεν σε εξυπηρετεί ο Aslan σαν ενδιάμεσος ?
Από μεριά Παπάγου και Τουρκοβούνια είχες κανένα νέο ?

----------


## MerNion

Παπάγου είμαι εγώ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε οπτική επαφή.. αν θες πάντως να το κοιτάξουμε στείλε μου ένα pm γιατι εκτός από το σπίτι μου έχω πρόσβαση σε μπόλικες ταράτσες στην περιοχή  ::   :: 

-----EDIT-----

Απ' ότι είδα από την nodedb απο μένα (671) δεν σε βλέπω γιατι έχω κτίρια προς εκείνη την μεριά αλλά θα σε βλέπω 99% (αν δεν υπάρχει κτιριο μπροστά σου) από το ΜerNion2 (που είναι ψηλότερα στον Παπάγο και βλέπει όλη τη Αθήνα)

----------


## lambrosk

Το πιάτο είναι δύσκολο στην στόχευση ... 
Δεν επιμένω , προσπαθώ.
Στα σχέδια είναι και ο aslan ετσι ή αλλιώς...απλά γωρίζω ότι δεν έχει όλο τον εξοπλισμό ακόμα...
Ακόμα θέλει τελειοποίηση η κατασκευή που κρατάει το πιάτο διότι δεν έκατσε όπως την ήθελα και δεν μπορώ να το αφήσω ....
Αν είχα χρόνο θα τα έγγραφα όλα ποιο αναλυτικά,συγνώμη για το συντομο πόστ αλλά απο εβδομάδα ελπίζω να χαλαρώσω...

ΥΓ.Θα μιλήσω και με mernion αν και ενα λοφάκι με γουβα μετά μας κόβει...
Εχω μιλήσει και με bliz...

----------


## Aslan

> Το πιάτο είναι δύσκολο στην στόχευση ... 
> Δεν επιμένω , προσπαθώ.
> Στα σχέδια είναι και ο aslan ετσι ή αλλιώς...απλά γωρίζω ότι δεν έχει όλο τον εξοπλισμό ακόμα...


Μιας και με αναφέρατε, ποιον εξοπλισμό να έχω;  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Nομίζω τώρα έχεις ένα πιάτο και μία κάρτα έτσι δεν είναι;
Δοκίμασε ένα scan έχω πιάτο απάνω τώρα θα δυσκολευτείς βέβαια αρκετά να στοχεύσεις, αλλά αν ήξερες το περίπου όταν χτύπαγες την όμνι τότε θα το βρείς γρήγορα!
Και αν θες πες μου τι γίνεται!

----------


## Aslan

> Nομίζω τώρα έχεις ένα πιάτο και μία κάρτα έτσι δεν είναι;
> Δοκίμασε ένα scan έχω πιάτο απάνω τώρα θα δυσκολευτείς βέβαια αρκετά να στοχεύσεις, αλλά αν ήξερες το περίπου όταν χτύπαγες την όμνι τότε θα το βρείς γρήγορα!
> Και αν θες πες μου τι γίνεται!


Δεν έχω μετακινήσει το πιάτο από την omni που έβλεπα, οπότε φαντάζομαι οτι θα χρειάζομαι ενα μικρο finetune... Βέβαια μου έχει λήξει το winroute, και πρέπει να ανέβω με monitor πάνω....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Κατά μεγάλη μου έκπληξη και χωρίς να το γνωρίζει και ο ίδιος ο aslan απο όσο μίλησα μαζί του είχαμε τα εξής συμπεράσματα:
1. Εκεί που το πιατάκι του κοίταγε την (πρώην) δοκιμαστική όμνι μου που τώρα μπήκε πιάτο απάνω είχαμε τα αποτελέσματα των παρακάτω φωτό!!!
2. Συνεπώς έχω το πιάτο πολύ ψηλά ...
3.  ::  θα γίνει και άλλη πατέντα με σωληνώσεις για να κοιτάει χαμηλά...
Τέλεια, πολύ γουστάρω!
 ::   ::  Μήπως είμαι και λίγο μαζόχας που παιδεύομαι αλλά μ'αρέσει?  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν ! ήρθε η άνοιξη και εγώ ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ!

1.Και επειδή λόγω οικονομικών και άλλων τελευταία είμαι πολύ νωχελικός, (βρε μπράβο αυτοκριτική)...

2.και επειδή η ψιλο ανοργάνωτη κατάσταση που δεν μου έχει δώσει καλά αποτελέσματα με είχε ρίξει απο κάτω,
(εκτός απο 2-3 μεταξύ μας που κάνουμε συνέχεια σκαν μόνοι μας χωρίς να έχουν γυρίσει άλλοι πάνω μας και χωρίς έτσι βέβαια να έχουμε αποτέλεσμα)...

3.Και επειδή απο άποψη εξοπλισμού βρισκόμαστε σε καλό επίπεδο,
(βάσεις που να κοιτάνε χαμηλά, πατέντες κλπ)...

ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΚΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΕΛΛΙΤΣΑ!
(σιγά μην βαράτε θα είναι on μόνο κατά την διάρκεια αμφίδρομων δοκιμών) 
Η οποία αναμένει ανταπόκριση απο εργασίες ΣΚ Ocean - Nikolas για στόχευση πιάτου και απο τις δυο μεριές.
Επειτα το λινκ προσ κέντρο θα πάρει το 1000% του ενδιαφέροντος και παράλληλα 2 μυστικά projects που δεσμεύομαι να σας πώ μόνο τους τίτλους:
α. Στέλλα εγχειρισμένη σε Στέλιο (όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε σύντομα ποστ  ::  )
β. Κόμβος Aiffel .  ::  

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## macstar

> Λοιπόν ! ήρθε η άνοιξη και εγώ ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ!


Αυτό το ξέραμε... όπως και ΤΙ ακριβώς κάνεις με την όρεξη (σε χάααασαμε βρεεεεεε!)




> α. Στέλλα εγχειρισμένη σε Στέλιο (όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε σύντομα ποστ  )


 :: 




> β. Κόμβος Aiffel .


 ::  Έεεελα βρε "κουφάλα"... το κανόνισες; ΕΥΓΕ!!!  :: 


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## lambrosk

> Αυτό το ξέραμε... όπως και ΤΙ ακριβώς κάνεις με την όρεξη (σε χάααασαμε βρεεεεεε!)


Sorry παιδιά αλλά με χάσατε διότι όντως και με 5 ευρώ στην τσέπη(  ::  )καφέ δεν πίνεις πέρα απο μια φορά την εβδομάδα...
(2700€ πήγε η ζημιά που περιμένω να μου δώσουν τα λεφτά των τιμολογίων της μηχανής και ήδη με έχουν καθυστερήσει...  ::  )

Οπότε θέλω δεν θέλω βρήκα τον οικονομικό καφέ του σπιτιού μου μαζί με βιβλιαράκια παρέα,
ααα και παρεπιπτόντος ετοιμάζω και ένα FSO tutorial...

*EDIT: Μεγιά το άβαταρ , ποιος έκανε νιαου νιαου στα κεραμίδια; *

----------


## macstar

Άαααστα... και το WiFi θέλει θυσίες... τακτικές... σε μορφή καφετιά...  ::  (αφήσαμε τα παλιά "καφετιά" και τα κάναμε καφέ...) Κατανοητά πλήρως... don't worry  ::  Πάντως από το να μας λείπεις... κερνάω βρε!

Σου άρεσε το Avatar ε; χαχαχα... Έυγε στον φωτογράφο ( για όσους δεν το ξέρουν... είναι ο... Λάμπρος  ::  )! Βγαίνω πάντα αίσχος στις φωτό... πως αυτή τώρα βγήκε ΤΟΣΟ καλή... τι να πω! Ταλέντο!  ::  Η δε θέα... τέλεια... τι να πω; ΖΗΛΕΥΩ!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## socrates

Ενδιαφέρον έντονο υπάρχει και από την μεριά μου!
Πάλι κοίταζα χάρτες σήμερα  :: 

Λάμπρο για την Stella Στέλιου με πιάνεις αδιάβαστο  ::  Έχω και εγώ μία που κάθεται χωράει 'επέμβαση'?

Τεσπά εμείς θα τα πούμε από κοντά, σύντομα! Ελπίζω μέσα στη βδομάδα (Βαγγέλη ακούς?)

----------


## lambrosk

::  *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*  ::  
Meeting για BackBone Planning Κεντρικής ΒΑ Αττικής
περισσότερα εδώ.

----------


## lambrosk

Μέχρι την άλλη εβδομάδα ευελπιστούμε να είναι *"on air"* η ακόλουθη ασύρματη γραμμή.

Ο εξοπλισμός μας θα συνδυαστεί και θα προσπαθήσουμε να γίνει το εξής:

*Ocean ή& ysam <-> Hobbit <-> aslan <-> lambrosk* 

 Hobbit <-> aslan 
1 Cisco 341AP σε AP mode με 60άρι πιατάκι feeder Στέλιου <-> 1 Cisco PCI340 σε Client mode με 80άρι πιατάκι feeder Στέλιου 

aslan <-> lambrosk 
1 Netgear MA311NAR σε Linux-o-PC σε AP mode me 80άρι πιατάκι feeder Στέλιου <-> 1 Netgear MA311NAR σε Linux-o-PC σε Client mode με 80άρι πιατάκι feeder Στέλιου

----------


## socrates

> Hobbit <-> aslan 
> 1 Cisco 341AP σε AP mode με 60άρι πιατάκι feeder Στέλιου <-> 1 Cisco PCI340 σε Client mode με 80άρι πιατάκι feeder Στέλιου


*Διόρθωση:* 80άρι πιάτο με αφρικάνικο (αντί για 60ρι με Στέλιου)




> aslan <-> lambrosk 
> 1 Netgear MA311NAR σε Linux-o-PC σε AP mode me 80άρι πιατάκι feeder Στέλιου <-> 1 Netgear MA311NAR σε Linux-o-PC σε Client mode με 80άρι πιατάκι feeder Στέλιου


*Σημ.* Ρόλοι client και AP θα τους εξετάσουμε όταν συναντηθούμε από κοντά!

----------


## lambrosk

Ήρθε και η Rootena για δοκιμές με νότο οπότε νομίζω και η Δευτέρα είναι καλή ευκαιρία να τελειώσουμε τα μερεμέτια...

----------


## ysam

Λάμπρο με το Pcάκι πως πας? Θέλεις βοήθεια?

Αν κολλήσεις κάπου πες μου.

-Γιάννης

----------


## lambrosk

Είμουν χθες εκτός Αθηνών + σήμερα μεσημέρι υποχρεώσεις απόγευμα πλάνο και δουλειά και αύριο όλη η μέρα δικιά μου με τα μαγαζιά ανοιχτά.

Δεν έχω κολήσει πουθενα... αν κολήσω thanks θα σου στείλω pm.

Αλλά μου είναι πολύ οικείο μετά απο γενιά Redhat 6.2, 7.3, 8(?;όσο πρόλαβε), και τέλος 9.

----------


## ysam

Ε τότε δεν θα δεις τίποτα new.. 

Είσαι πρακτικά έτοιμος  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## lambrosk

My First FEDORA 2 MOZILLA browsing!!!  ::  
I have Greek Layout also but first next think to find where the heck I change and how the input language...

----------


## ysam

Εύγε Λάμπρο, τράβα τωρα μια μέχρι στην ταράτσα για το scan  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

To PC είναι ταράτσα και είναι ήδη client στον gaslan.
Περισσότερα αύριο...

----------


## lambrosk

*Τα περισσότερα απο παραπάνω είναι:*
1. ότι πλέον το ταρατσοpc αναβαθμίστηκε με UPS thanks DiGi  ::   :: 
(είχε σβύσει λόγω διακοπής μες το ΣΚ γι'αυτό δεν το έβλεπες gaslan) 
2. εγκαταστάθηκαν και οι 2 Netgear επιπλέον της μιας που είχα με gaslan για τεστ με περιοχή Παπάγου - Mernion - Asterix (που νομίζω είναι ο Θεοφάνης που με πήρε μέσω nvak)
3. δυστηχώς με αυτά και με αυτά (του Forum τα ευτράπελα έχασα ένα 3ωρο να διαβάζω και δεν έκανα τίποτα άλλο απο τα παραπάνω  ::  )

*Ευελπιστώ:*
1. ο Hobbit να ξαναορθοποδήσει μετά τις συνεχώμενες γκαντεμιές - ματιάσματα που έχει δεχθεί τις τελευταίες μέρες.
2. να ανεβάσω αύριο το Panelάκι και με την βοήθεια του Ysam να στήσω το Kismet που μου έβγαλε την πίστη... (Γιάννη πρέπει να δεις τι τρέχουμε απο hostap νομίζω μου είχες βάλει 0.3.0 :: 
3. επιτέλους να κλείσουμε τον κύκλο και να συνεχίσουμε παράγοντας έργο...

Νύχτα...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

*Λοιπόν thanks ysam , το λινκ ειναι up & running.   * 
Πλέον έχω 1 λινκ με gaslan και αναμένεται και άλλο με ΝΟΤΟ... για να γίνει ΒΒ.
Οι ταχύτητες (2-3ms τα pings) και η ποιότητα είναι καλές (67db Signal & 82db Noise), 
το IP που χρησιμοποιεί το wlan1 είναι δανεικό απο ysam. Θα στείλω την αίτηση για απόδοση IP άμεσα,
Εχω ένα πρόβλημα με το Alcatel DSL Modem (ψάχνω να δω πως να αλλάξω την διεύθυνση που δίνει σαν default getaway του εσωτερικού δικτύου απο 10.0.0.138 που είναι Fix - αν γνωρίζει κανείς ας βοηθήσει διότι είναι λίγο περίεργο)
Μένει ένα pigtail για το πανελάκι που θέλω να στηθεί για σκαν προς νοτο και είμαι οκ, 

*οπότε παρακαλώ μεταφέρετε την ενότητα στους Ax Bx Κόμβους.*

----------


## socrates

Τα βεγκαλικά που είδα στον ουρανό ήταν από την ταράτσα σου?  ::  

Εγώ είμαι up με ysam και gaslan, αλλά θέλω να ολοκληρώσω και τα υπόλοιπα links που έχω στο νου μου.

Ελπίζω να γίνει σύντομα κάποιο link νοτιότερα από σένα έτσι ώστε να δημιουργηθεί μια σταθερή ανατολική διαδρομή Βριλήσσια - Ζωγράφου.

Άντε και καλές υπηρεσίες!

----------


## lambrosk

> Εγώ είμαι up με ysam και gaslan, αλλά θέλω να ολοκληρώσω και τα υπόλοιπα links που έχω στο νου μου.
> Άντε και καλές υπηρεσίες!


Eίσαι και μέχρι εμένα...  ::

----------


## ysam

Να διορθώσω ότι το dsl δεν έχει πλεον IP 10.0.0.138 

Επίσης να πω ότι οι IPs είναι του Γιώργου (GAslan) και όχι δικές μου.

-Γιάννης

----------


## lambrosk

Κάποια διακοπή _για τους γνωρίζοντες_ ήταν γνωστή και αναμενόμενη λόγω εγκατάστασης Cisco ATA 186 και 2 σταθερών γραμμών τηλεφώνου πλέον...

Πιθανώς να υπάρξουν και αύριο κάποιες μικρο διακοπές για τακτοποίηση καλωδίων...

*Το επόμενο ΠΣΚ 8-10 Οκτωβρίου θα γίνουν εργασίες ανανέωσης - αναβάθμισης και επέκτασης κόμβου οπότε και η λειτουργία του θα είναι σχετική εκείνες τις μέρες.* 

Απλά να κοινοποιήσω ότι : 


> [[email protected] root]# *uptime*
> 02:40:21 up *80 days*, 9:37, 1 user, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00


καθώς επίσης 


> *eth0* 
> RX packets:36565043 errors:3 *dropped:0* overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:36049744 errors:5 *dropped:0* overruns:2 carrier:3
> collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
> RX bytes:3895774407 (*3715.2 Mb*) TX bytes:2660051108 (*2536.8 Mb*)


& 


> *wlan1* 
> RX packets:37667692 *errors:0* dropped:151746 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:77491336 *errors:0* dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
> collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
> RX bytes:2852714022 (*2720.5 Mb*) TX bytes:827979986 (*789.6 Mb*)


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Κοινως μας λες ότι έχεις κάνει mirror το μισό AWMN?  ::   ::  
O κύκλος του leeching σε 80 μέρες?  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Προωθώ - διαφημίζω τον κόμβο μου για τις επόμενες εκλογές Moderator...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν αυτό το ΣαββατοΚύριακο στρώθηκα και έκανα δουλίτσα ... (δυστηχώς αρκετή μεν αλλά σε επίπεδο προσωπικού δικτύου που ήταν απαιτούμενη και έχει να γίνει ακόμα αρκετή) για να βάλει τις σωστές και ασφαλείς βάσεις για τον κόμβο μου...

Απο αύριο θα ξεκινήσω επαφές με Mernion-2 & Atzo να δουμε τουλάχιστον με σκαν πως πάμε , σηκώνοντας πλέον την Rootena Panel 14db με "κρυμένο" στα σωθικά της ένα Cisco 352AP που πλέον είναι πραγματικότητα όπως θα δείτε και απο τις φωτο ... 

Εχει την τρομερή ιδιότητα (μόνο για τεστ - σκαν) με ενα UTP να πηγαίνει παντου...

Επίσης μια συμβουλή για πένσες δικτύου ...  ::  μην πάρετε την εικονιζόμενη με πήγε πίσω μια βδομάδα...  ::  (είχε δίκιο ο pstratos για τις πλαστικές αλλά δεν έσπασε όπως με έλεγε για μια άλλη πλαστική ποιο φτηνιάρικη...)

Αναμένετε στο VoIP σας...  ::   ::

----------


## Winner

Ακριβώς η ίδια πένσα έχει σπάσει και σε μένα στο ίδιο σημείο!
Μακριά από πλαστικές. Προτιμήστε καλή ποιότητα (σιδερένια) και όσο αντέχουν τα λεφτά σας για να έχετε το κεφάλι σας ήσυχο.

----------


## john70

Πολύ καλή η πατέντα με scanner σου .... !!!

Μαζί με ένα πτυσόμενο τρίποδο φωτογραφικής μηχανής ... έκανες το τέλειο σετ !

----------


## lambrosk

Μόλις σήκωσα την Rootena με το Ciscάκι στα σωθικά της να εκπέμπει προς Κατεχάκη σαν Αccess Point με *awmn398-testing AP*... 

Όποιοι προς τα εκεί θέλουν ας κάνουν ένα σκαν, *η συγκεκριμένη θα μείνει απάνω και θα κάνει γύρω σκαν 360 μοίρες τις προσεχείς μέρες* (αφού πρώτα ανακοινώνεται η κατεύθυνσή της ή ύστερα απο απαίτηση...)

Αυτή *σηκώθηκε για να επιβεβαιώσουμε ή να απορίψουμε τις φήμες σύνδεσης με Mernion-2* . Ελπίζω να επιβαιβεώσουμε...  ::  

Μπορεί να πάει και άλλο 1,5 μετρο απάνω αλλά αυτό βέβαια είναι μόνο για το στάδιο του τεστινκ ώστε να ξεκινάω να κατεβάζω μετά και να βλέπω διαφορές....

----------


## jimis

ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ, μόνο που βλέπω τις φωτογραφίες  ::  ζαλίζομαι...
Πολύ καλή δουλειά πραγματικά.

----------


## john70

WOW , 

πολυ καλή κατασκευή ... απλά δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει με σταθερότητα , αλλα και αντοχή στον χρόνο ...

Πέρασε τον με ένα χέρι Hamerrite

----------


## lambrosk

::  Θα κατέβει και θα αναβαθμιστεί....  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Και πού να ανεβείτε εκει πάνω να δείτε απο ψηλά ...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> 17 Νοέμβρη απο 07:00 έως 15:00 θα έχει προγραμματισμένη διακοπή η ΔΕΗ στην περιοχή μου...


Φτου μηδένισε το uptime... είχε φτάσει πάντως καλά.... : 


> [[email protected] root]# *uptime*
> 17:59:35 up *127 days*, 00:39, 1 user, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

----------


## jimis

::  Πάλι σε μάτιασα... Άντε, άλλαξε κανα πυρήνα τώρα όσο είναι εύκολο το reset

----------


## lambrosk

> Πάλι σε μάτιασα... Άντε, άλλαξε κανα πυρήνα τώρα όσο είναι εύκολο το reset


Τι πυρήνα ... έκδοση θα αλλάξω απο FC2 σε FC3...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> 17 Νοέμβρη απο 07:00 έως 15:00 θα έχει προγραμματισμένη διακοπή η ΔΕΗ στην περιοχή μου...
> 
> 
> Φτου μηδένισε το uptime... είχε φτάσει πάντως καλά.... : 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Επιτέλους θα κάνει αλλαγές στον κόμβο του χωρίς να σκέφτεται το uptime! Λοιπόν ετοιμάζω το team εφόδου.

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν στο meeting Βριλλησίων την Κυριακή μου αναφέραν 3 βόρειοι (RF,ablaz3r,cirrus) ότι πιάνουν ένα lambrosk398-APtest που είναι το ssid στο 15db πάνελ που έχω βάλει να εκπέμπει με 5db να κοιτάει προς Mernion (Κατεχάκη) !  ::  

Η πρώτη μου εντύπωση φυσικά ήταν ότι το έχει γυρίσει ο αέρας !

Δες τε λιγο τις φωτό για να δείτε το παράξενο!  ::   ::  

Πιστεύω ότι γίνεται το εξής περίεργο! διαβάστε και θέλω τα σχόλιά σας!

Το πάνελ έχει και ελαφρό πίσω φωτισμό που πιθανώς υπερφωτίζει στο πιάτο και αντανακλάει σε συγκεκριμένη γωνία αλλά σε μεγάλη απόσταση. γιαυτό ο RF που είναι στα 8xlm.  ::  με έπιασε βέβαια ίσα ίσα...

----------


## racer

Μπά...πολύ απίθανο μου φαίνετε, με τι σήμα σε πιάνανε? (να βάλω το PapaPig να υπολογίσει να κάνεις hot spot αν είναι, δε δουλέβει και το άλο στη cult ...  :: )

----------


## lambrosk

Πολύ ασθενές το πιάνανε.... Ούτε τόσο για να δούνε σε τι κανάλι εκπέμπει, ίσα ίσα σου λέω αλλά σε απόσταση 8χλμ...ενώ εκπέμπει απο την άλλη! και όχι μόνο ο RF που είναι στην ανθούσα αλλά και cirrus & ablaz3r...

----------


## racer

Currus & ablaz3r είναι ψηλά, λογικά μου φαίνοντε, εδώ πιάνανε το Queen Mary απο την Πέυκη και τον Digi απο το Σαρωνηκο ...  ::

----------


## socrates

Πάντως βλέποντας την φωτογραφία δεν νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο το πιάτο.

Ίσως θα πρέπει να βάλουμε σε εργαστήριο την root1 για να δούμε το πρότυπο εκπομπής της.

----------


## lambrosk

Αμα είναι πρόθυμος ο ngia ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ αν και το απόγευμα που θα είμαι σπίτι θα κάνω ποστ και το εργοστασιακό της διάγραμμα....

----------


## lambrosk

Γκουχ γκουχ συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν στο θέμα μας...




> Λοιπόν στο meeting Βριλλησίων την Κυριακή μου αναφέραν 3 βόρειοι (RF,ablaz3r,cirrus) ότι πιάνουν ένα lambrosk398-APtest που είναι το ssid στο 15db πάνελ που έχω βάλει να εκπέμπει με 5db να κοιτάει προς Mernion (Κατεχάκη) !  
> 
> Η πρώτη μου εντύπωση φυσικά ήταν ότι το έχει γυρίσει ο αέρας !
> 
> Δες τε λιγο τις φωτό για να δείτε το παράξενο!   
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι γίνεται το εξής περίεργο! διαβάστε και θέλω τα σχόλιά σας!
> 
> Το πάνελ έχει και ελαφρό πίσω φωτισμό που πιθανώς υπερφωτίζει στο πιάτο και αντανακλάει σε συγκεκριμένη γωνία αλλά σε μεγάλη απόσταση. γιαυτό ο RF που είναι στα 8xlm.  με έπιασε βέβαια ίσα ίσα...





> Πάντως βλέποντας την φωτογραφία δεν νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο το πιάτο.
> 
> Ίσως θα πρέπει να βάλουμε σε εργαστήριο την root1 για να δούμε το πρότυπο εκπομπής της.





> Αμα είναι πρόθυμος ο ngia ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ αν και το απόγευμα που θα είμαι σπίτι θα κάνω ποστ και το εργοστασιακό της διάγραμμα....


Σωκράτη η Ροοτένα είναι 2 μέτρα πιο ψηλά απο το πιάτο (αν είναι αυτό που εννοείς) αλλά και πάλι πιστεύω ότι επηρεάζει ...

----------


## lambrosk

Αναζητώ φιλο, βοηθό 
με διαθέσιμο αυτοκίνητο
για αγορές εξοπλισμού το Σάββατο
απο το πρωί μέχρι το μεσημεράκι 
στο κέντρο της Αθηνας και Καλλιθέα.

----------


## sotiris

lambrosk,εισαι οκ τωρα....

----------


## lambrosk

> Αναζητώ φιλο, βοηθό 
> με διαθέσιμο αυτοκίνητο
> για αγορές εξοπλισμού το Σάββατο
> απο το πρωί μέχρι το μεσημεράκι 
> στο κέντρο της Αθηνας και Καλλιθέα.


Εννοείται κερνάω έξοδα, καφέ, σουβλάκι, γυναίκα κλπ....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Τελικά κανόνισα και δεν χρειάζομαι κάποιον για βοήθεια με αυτοκίνητο...

----------


## lambrosk

ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ:
αύριο τελικά δεν θα δουλεύω το πρωί , θα τρέχω για εξοπλισμούς περιφερειακά σκαν και μετά ανακατασκευή πυργου κόμβου και τοποθέτηση κατάλληλου υλικού για την στηριξη 4 αντιδιαμετρικών interface...

Οποιοι θελήσουν να βάλουν ένα χεράκι ας απαντησουν απο κάτω να συνενοηθούμε.

Εστω και για παρέα...

----------


## Aslan

Μιας και γύρισα ξεκούραστος και με μια εντελώς ανανεωμένη τύχη (οι φωτογραφίες μου είναι πλέον συλλεκτικές  ::  ) εάν χρειαστείς κάτι call..

----------


## lambrosk

Την Παρασκευή 31/12/04 θα γίνουν απο το πρωί διαδικασίες αναβάθμισης - ισχυροποίησης κατασκευής πύργου και τοποθέτησης των καινούριων επεκτάσεων για την τοποθέτηση των πιάτων.

Όποιος επιθυμεί να βοηθήσει και είναι κοντά ας στείλει ένα μήνυμα στο [email protected] ή ποστ εδώ για να συνενοηθούμε.

Θα υπάρξει επίσης ανάγκη για βοήθεια στο στήσιμο του router-o-ταρατσο-PC σε debian 30r3.

----------


## cirrus

> Θα υπάρξει επίσης ανάγκη για βοήθεια στο στήσιμο του router-o-ταρατσο-PC σε debian 30r3.


Σε αυτό πάντως ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω. Το μόνο θέμα είναι ότι μπορώ μετά της 1-2 το μεσημέρι. Πάρε με κάνα τηλέφωνο αύριο και κατεβαίνω.

----------


## lambrosk

Γαμώτο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Οι σιδεράδες δεν μου έχουν ετοιμάσει τα σίδερα μου είπαν ότι θα είναι και κλειστά αύριο και με πήρε η κάτω βόλτα...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν σήμερα το πρωί θα πάω να παραλάβω τα σίδερα οπότε, όποιος θέλει να έρθει να βοηθήσει χειρωνακτικά ας το δηλώσει με πμ ή κατευθείαν στο κινητό...  ::  ξέρετε εσείς...  ::  

Έλα να σηκωθούμε επιτέλους δυναμικά...!

----------


## lambrosk

Όλα τα απαραίτητα τα έχω στα χέρια μου, 
Βάλε Θεούλη μου σήμερα το χεράκι σου να κάνει καλή μέρα γιατί χτες γίναμε μούσκεμα και κάναμε μια τρύπα στο νερό...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Εχμμμ τέτοια ώρα που έπεσες για ύπνο μάλον θα κοιμάσαι ακόμα!  ::  
ΛΑΜΠΡΟ ΞΥΠΝΑΑΑΑΑ ΕΒΓΑΛΕ ΗΛΙΟΟΟΟΟ!!  ::   ::   ::  

χεχε θα αναλάβω το πρωινό ξύπνημα μέσω τηλεφώνου!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Τώρα... 
Εχω ξυπνήσει... γρήγορα εναν διπλό εσπρέσσο ! 
που θα τον φέρετε; στην κορυφή του πύργου...

----------


## lambrosk

Σήμερα το πρωί φτιαχτήκαν ιδιόχειροι σφικτήρες και μπήκε το ένα πιατο και έδεσε καλά απάνω στον πύργο και κοιτάει προς gaslan. (τις διαγώνιες απο Δευτέρα και είμαστε εντάξει)

Μιας και δημιουργήθηκε κάποιο πρόβλημα και για να διευκολυνθούμε θα ήθελα όποιους Βόριους έχουν πρόχειρο interface να γυρίσουν και να ρίξουν ένα σκαν να δούμε κατα πόσο βλέπουν το interface που έχω βάλει να κοιτάει gaslan και είναι σε ΑP mode τώρα με essid awmn-398-2053.

Αύριο πρωί πρωί θα τοποθετηθεί και το άλλο Ζ σίδερο με τον 2ο ιδιόχειρο σφικτήρα αλλά θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια για την τοποθέτηση του 2ου πιάτου εκει πάνω απλά και μόνο να μου το δώσει κάποιος απο κάτω για το λινκ με Mick Flemm. Όποιος απο τους Χαλανδριώτες ακούει και μπορεί να βοηθήσει αύριο το πρωί αν ξέρει ας με πάρει τηλέφωνο αλλιώς ας κάνει ένα πόστ.

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και την υποστήριξη σήμερα τον Σωκράτη - hobbit & Γιώργο - gaslan.

----------


## MerNion

Επεσες σε εξεταστική αλλιώς ευχαρίστως να ερχόμουνα και εγώ  :: 
Καμια φώτο θα δούμε απο το "θηρίο";

----------


## lambrosk

Κάτσε να σηκωθούν όλα να δουλέψουν και θα έχετε και full tutorial.

----------


## nikolo

καλορίζικο Λαμπρο,αν χρειαστείς extra βοήθεια παρε τηλ.697*******

----------


## jungle traveller

Λαμπρο τελικα τι γινετε με τον κομβο σου???....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Κατα αρχάς να παρακαλέσω τον Χρήστο (Nikolo) ή κάποιον Moderator να αφαιρέσει το κινητό του για ευνόητους λογους....

Φίλε Βαγγέλη τα έχω κατεβάσει όλα!
Κόμβος δεν υπάρχει πλεον,
ούτε εχω προβεί σε καμιά ανακοίνωση, με δάφνες και στέφανα , στον πόλεμο των εντυπώσεων,
και αν αναρωτηθείτε το γιατί , είναι ένα mixed mode:
συναισθημάτων
απαξίωσης
κούρασης με τα ίδια και τα ίδια 
αποτυχίας σε αρκετές προσπάθειες

*αλλά και λόγω ποιο σημαντικών και ποιο δραστικών εξηγώντας το γιατί:*
προς το παρόν ένα πάγωμα εξόδων λόγω άλλων σημαντικότερων προβλημάτων που με απασχολούν
&
μια κατάσταση ξεκούρασης μιας και τους τελευταίους μήνες "έτρεχα" περισσότερο με την εργασία μου , και δεν μπορούσα να το δω μετά την πρωινή κούραση και σαν hobby μιας και δεν ξέφευγε απο το πεδίο των υπολογιστών... 

Αναμονή ελπίζω ότι είμαι σε μεταβάτικό στάδιο, θα δουμε στο μέλλον τι θα γίνει , μάλιστα είμαι και σε ένα "κριτικό" στάδιο ως προς διάφορες κινήσεις , για να δω αν και κάτα πόσο αξίζει και να μπώ πάλι ενεργά σαν απλό μέλος του δικτύου ή και σαν μέλος του συλλόγου ...

Time will tell...  ::

----------


## nvak

Πάντως αν είναι να συνεχίσεις, χρειάζεσαι έναν ιστό σαν τον καινούργιο του Ygk. Με τον πύργο και τα πιάτα είναι γεγονός ότι δεν πήγαινε άλλο. Σε παίδεψαν πολύ.

----------


## socrates

Λάμπρο εγώ λέω να πάρεις τον χρόνο που θέλεις, και να επανέλθεις δρυμήτερος.

Παρόλα αυτά θα σου πρότεινα να μην χάσεις επαφή και να κάνεις έστω ένα Link (βλέπε το παλιό καλό με gaslan)!

Ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι θέμα κόστους, και υπάρχουν αρκετοί που θα βοηθήσουν.

----------


## argi

Aπο πλευράς μου, μετά χαράς να διαθέσω και ένα if... αν δεν παίζει ο gaslan...

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

Ετσι με συγκινείτε βρε γείτονες και σας ευχαριστώ...  ::  
Ήδη εχτές που μίλαγα με gaslan θα παίξει κάτι στο μέλλον...

Ήδη οι μπαταρίες μου είναι υπερφορτισμένες ,
απλά θέλω τον χρόνο μου ακόμα μιας και άλλες πληγες είναι ανοιχτές...

Για δώστε καμιά φωτό απο Ygk...  :: 

*EDITED:
Άλλη μια φορά το γνωστό πρόβλημα...




Εχετε φτάσει το ημερίσιο όριο posts σας. Δοκιμάστε να κάνετε post πάλι αύριο


*

Περιμένω πρόσκληση απο YGK να πάω να ανέβω, να φωτογραφίσω, να δω, και να του κανω ένα αφιέρωμα στυλ "Ε"...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αγόρι μου πιασε τα εργαλεία και τα IF και άμε να κάνουμε κανένα λινκ…

Η κλαψ και η μουξ δεν κάνουν καλό… Άσε τους άλλους να κουρεύονται ή τουλάχιστον άσε τα global προβλήματα του δικτύου και του συλλόγου να τα φάνε αυτοί που έχουν γερό στομάχι (ή αναίσθητο).

Το καλό είναι ότι εδώ στο awmn ο καθένας μπορεί να την βρει με τον τρόπο του ελεύθερα. Εσύ κιόλας που είσαι σε μια καλή περιοχή, με καλούς φίλους και απλόχερη βοήθεια… Σταμάτα να αμφιταλαντεύεσαι… You are either in or out! Κάτι στην μέση είναι ίσον με τίποτα… αέρας.

Όσο για τον ιστό του Γιάννη …. Αστο πάμε σε κάτι ποιο λιτό με παλ χρωματάκια…  ::  

Ξικόλλα…και πάμε να δούμε φως!  ::

----------


## nvak

> Για δώστε καμιά φωτό απο Ygk...


Να πάς να δείς και να ανέβεις  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Αντε λαμπρο σε εφτιαξα!!!!!  ::   ::  Ειδες μεχρι και εξοπλισμο βρηκες...  ::   ::

----------


## nikolo

Η προσφορα για βοήθεια (εκείνου του σαβ/κου) ισχείει ακόμη ,οσο για Link don't worry πάνε εκείνες οι αγριες εποχές !!!  ::

----------


## Aslan

εγώ πάντως μπορώ να αναλάβω το "ζάλισμα" ώστε να καταφέρουμε να πάρουμε τα κλειδιά της ταράτσας του..  ::  μετά το Σάββατο θα θέλει καμιά εβδομάδα να συνέλθει...

----------


## socrates

Έτσι!!!! Ενώ ο Λάμπρος θα έχει κατεβάσει ένα μπουκάλι μόνος του και θα κοιμάται (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα σε γνωστό τροχόσπιτο), εμείς θα είμαστε στην ταράτσα του και θα στήνουμε.

Εγώ φταίω που όταν πήρα τα κλειδιά του του τα έδωσα πίσω!  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

ρε εσεις τον εχετε στα οπα οπα,δν ερχεστε και απο εμενα να μου τα φτιαξετε??(πριν ερθετε φερτε και εναν ενιαιο σωληνα 8μετρα)...  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ρε εσεις τον εχετε στα οπα οπα,δν ερχεστε και απο εμενα να μου τα φτιαξετε??(πριν ερθετε φερτε και εναν ενιαιο σωληνα 8μετρα)...


Σκάσει εσύ… έρθει σειρά σου…. χαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

χαχαχα αν και θα ερθει ο  ::  hobbit για βοηθεια!!  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Εσυ θες μια μπουλνόζα , για τα δεντρα...  ::  

χαχα , μου το φτιάξατε το τοπικ μου... 
λοιπόν προσέχτε το Σαββατο να μην υπάρχουν κάμερες... 
θα είμαι πολύ σοβαρός στην συμπεριφορά μου αλλά και πολύ θανάσιμος στις κινήσεις μου...  ::   ::

----------


## DVD_GR

> Ετσι με συγκινείτε βρε γείτονες και σας ευχαριστώ...  
> Ήδη εχτές που μίλαγα με gaslan θα παίξει κάτι στο μέλλον...
> 
> Ήδη οι μπαταρίες μου είναι υπερφορτισμένες ,
> απλά θέλω τον χρόνο μου ακόμα μιας και άλλες πληγες είναι ανοιχτές...
> 
> Για δώστε καμιά φωτό απο Ygk... 
> 
> *EDITED:
> ...


ρε τους ανορθογραφους,το λεω 2 βδομαδες αλλα ουτε το δημοτικο δεν εβγαλαν  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! 

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ!!!

Την Παρασκευή και το Σάββατο 16,17 Δεκεμβρίου θα βγω για ψώνια,

Περιμένω 
2 feeder nvak 5GHz
2 πιάτα gilbertini 80cm

και πάω για
1 4πλο adaptor pci to minipci
2 cm9
βύσματα, καλώδια όταν σεταριστούν τα παραπάνω και αποφασιστεί σε ποιο pc και αν θα τα ανεβάσω πάνω στον πύργο...

Για αρχή θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω 2 γρήγορα και καθαρά λινκ που θα πιάνω με τον πύργο όπως έχει, μετά (όταν θα χουμε και το δίπλωμα του ραδιοερασιτέχνη  ::   ::  ) θα σηκωθεί και θα αναβαθμιστεί φυσικά όλη η κατασκευή.

Οπότε αναμένετε εξελίξεις, οι ενδιαφερόμενοι,
ή δηλώστε συμμετοχή οι εθελοντές για βοήθεια...  ::

----------


## Aslan

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! 
> 
> ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ!!!
> 
> Την Παρασκευή και το Σάββατο 16,17 Δεκεμβρίου θα βγω για ψώνια,


Κοίτα πράγματα, από Δευτέρα αρχίζει και η άδειά μου  ::

----------


## schatzin

Δηλώνω διαθέσιμος 19-22 Δεκεμβρίου...
Θέλω να είναι παρόν σε αυτό το ιστορικό γεγονός  ::  
Άντε να ανέβει λίγο το Ν. Ψυχικό

----------


## lambrosk

Και πρωτοχρονιά εγκαίνια....  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

> Και πρωτοχρονιά εγκαίνια....


θελω να ερθω και εγω....αν και ......
βγαλε τουλαχιστον φωτογραφιες....

----------


## NetTraptor

Από τις 23… μέχρι και την πρωτοχρονιά… ελεύθερος με άδεια… to setup everything!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! 
> 
> ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ!!!
> 
> Την Παρασκευή και το Σάββατο 16,17 Δεκεμβρίου θα βγω για ψώνια,
> 
> 
> Κοίτα πράγματα, από Δευτέρα αρχίζει και η άδειά μου


Αντε να δούμε γιατί είδα ένα ανενεργό bb λινκ που έβαλε κάποιος στο Wind...  ::  

Θα χρειαστώ και την βοήθεια των δαιμονισμένων Βριλλησίων (βλέπε βουντου Hobbit - socrates) και μάλλον των συνδημοτών μας δουλευταράδων (βλέπε Netraptor) αν τελικά καταλήξουμε σε άλλο μικρότερο pc που θα χει μόνο interfaces και mikrotik...

----------


## ysam

Λάμπρο ότι βοήθεια μου λέτε και έστω και remote όσο θέτε.. always..

----------


## lambrosk

> Λάμπρο ότι βοήθεια μου λέτε και έστω και remote όσο θέτε.. always..


Thanks  ::  Will be in touch , αχ αμα δεν είχαμε και αυτό το BGP, ήρθε η ώρα να το μελετήσω μου φαίνεται...  ::

----------


## Aslan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Λάμπρο ότι βοήθεια μου λέτε και έστω και remote όσο θέτε.. always..
> 
> 
> Thanks  Will be in touch , αχ αμα δεν είχαμε και αυτό το BGP, ήρθε η ώρα να το μελετήσω μου φαίνεται...


Έτσι πρέπει να κάνεις επάνοδο δυνατά να αφήσουμε πίσω το hob-client  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> ...


Τι ? δεν τον έχεις βάλει στο firewall ακόμα, εγω μόλις είδα ότι δεν απαντάει, με την μία... no routes to him  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! 
> 
> ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ!!!
> 
> βγήκα για ψώνια, αν και μένουν και άλλα ακόμα αλλά:
> 
> Περιμένω 
> 2 feeder nvak 5GHz -> Τετάρτη Απόγευμα +
> 
> ...


Το πρώτο βήμα και πρώτο λινκ θα γίνει ως εξης γιατί είναι ταγμένο...
1. aslan -> παλιές αξίες  ::  
2. υπάρχουν υποψήφιοι μερικά nodes είναι
nettraptop
argi
nemecis κλπ όποιοι άλλοι θέλετε BB μιλήστε εδώ να το δοκιμάσουμε...

Μέχρι Τετάρτη Απόγευμα που δεν θα χουμε τα feeder
έκληση για βοήθεια σε Mikrotikι και βολιδοσκόπηση εργαλείων κατάστασης πιθανών αγνοουμένων πραγμάτων για την επίτευξη του λινκ (των λινκ, μακάρι...)

Πέμπτη πρωί και μετά μέχρι Παρασκευή απόγευμα>
έκληση για βοηθεια με την πραγματική εγκατάσταση ανάρτηση πιάτων στον πύργο κλπ κλπ , θα χρειαστούν ατομα που όμως για να τοποθετηθούν τα πιάτα θα είναι ασφαλή μέσα απο τον πύργο μιας και υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα, δεν θα κρέμονται δηλαδή.... 


Εργασίες άλλες μετά απο τα Χριστούγεννα απο Δευτέρα ή Τρίτη καλύτερα...

*Οπότε αναμένετε εξελίξεις, οι ενδιαφερόμενοι,
 ή δηλώστε συμμετοχή οι εθελοντές για βοήθεια...*

----------


## argi

Έχω δύο Links που έχω υποσχεθεί να δοκιμάσω και ελπίζω να βγουν... atzo & Lambrosk... οπότε σύντομα θα είναι κάτι στον αέρα... και βέβαια δηλώνω εθελοντής... Βέβαια περιμένω ακόμα κάτι feederakia και υπάρχει καί έλλειψη απο connectors αλλά κάτι θα γίνει...

Στείλε με pm τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε μια βόλτα απο την ταράτσα σου με τα κυάλια να δουμε αν βλεπόμαστε... ή αλλιώς να δουλεψει ο προβολέας...

@rg!

----------


## Ygk

> ......... και υπάρχει καί έλλειψη απο connectors..........


Στο house of radio βιδωτοί Aircom με 6,- per piece. 


Φιλικά

----------


## Vigor

Kαι είναι και δίπλα στο σπίτι σου (το παλιό)  ::

----------


## argi

Στο καινούργιο είναι ακόμα πιο κοντά... και πράγματι είχε... Thanks Γιάννη...

@rg!

----------


## Ygk

> Στο καινούργιο είναι ακόμα πιο κοντά... και πράγματι είχε... Thanks Γιάννη...
> 
> @rg!


Η δύναμη στο δίκτυο είναι καί η διάχυση της πληροφορίας  ::  
Απο το πιο απλό... που θα βρώ τον connectorά μου, *τώρα*  ::  ,
μέχρι τα πλέον σύνθετα & πολύπλοκα....
Να δούμε πότε θα γίνουμε ενοποιημένη λεωφόρος γνώσης...

Χάρηκα που ήταν χρήσιμη η πληροφορία.
Καλό Link Αργύρη.

----------


## NetTraptor

Έως τώρα είχα μια αρνητική απάντηση για το extra IF… αλλά δεν το συζήτησα εκτενώς όπως ξέρω……  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ίδωμεν… θέλει διαδικασία για να γίνει πάντως… δεν το είδε και πολύ θετικά ο μπαμπάς… το πολύ πολύ να καταλάβω που είναι το πρόβλημα… αν είναι το οικονομικό λύνετε… αν είναι όμως μουλάρωμα… δύσκολο!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Το πρώτο βήμα και πρώτο λινκ θα γίνει ως εξης γιατί είναι ταγμένο...
> 1. aslan -> παλιές αξίες  
> *2. υπάρχουν υποψήφιοι μερικά nodes είναι
> argi
> nemecis 
> telis
> nettraptop ? -> δεν πειράζει μην ανησυχείς...  κλπ όποιοι άλλοι θέλετε BB μιλήστε εδώ να το δοκιμάσουμε...*
> 
> Μέχρι Τετάρτη Απόγευμα που δεν θα χουμε τα feeder
> ...


Σήμερα λέω να ξενυχτήσω με το Fedora και τους wimax drivers, και αν όλα πάνε καλά.... θα αφήσω αυτό! 
θα αδειάσω το σερβεράκι hardware-ικά αλλά και software-ικά για να δουλεύει όσο το δυνατόν με λιγότερα περιτά services, και requests... και βλέπουμε στην πορεία...

----------


## koki

Ρε σήκω φύγε μας έχεις ζαλίσει.  ::  
άντε κάνε κάναν κόμβο και μη λες πολλά  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπα να κάτσει να κάτσει… γιατί τώρα θα τον πάρω μου φαίνεται από το χεράκι και θα του εξηγήσω το Όνειρο…

Βιβλιοθήκες τέλος… κόμβο θα φτιάξεις…  ::   ::  αν διαβάζεις… δώσε το σύνθημα… από Παρασκευή άδεια……οεο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

ΟΕΟ!!! που ναι ο κόμβος ....???
που ναι ο κόμβος ΟΕΟ!!!???

εεε
εεεεεεε

εεεεεεεεεεεε
εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεερχεται....

----------


## argi

Ασε τις fedores, βάλε σε 10 λεπτάκια ένα Mikrotik να παίξει να βγαλουμε τα Link και μετά το ζαλίζεις όσο θέλεις...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## Aslan

> Ασε τις fedores, βάλε σε 10 λεπτάκια ένα Mikrotik να παίξει να βγαλουμε τα Link και μετά το ζαλίζεις όσο θέλεις...  
> 
> @rg!


Όχι.... εαν δεν ειναι πρωτοχρονιά μέρα πάνω να ψάχνει δεν θα ηρεμήσει ...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

::  

```
πλαπούτας mode on
```

Θα σας δείξω εγω βρε, θα δείτε... 




```
πλαπούτας mode off
```

----------


## lambrosk

> Το πρώτο βήμα και πρώτο λινκ θα γίνει ως εξης γιατί είναι ταγμένο...
> 1. aslan -> παλιές αξίες  
> *2. υπάρχουν υποψήφιοι μερικά nodes είναι
> argi
> nemecis 
> telis
> nettraptop ? -> δεν πειράζει μην ανησυχείς...  κλπ όποιοι άλλοι θέλετε BB μιλήστε εδώ να το δοκιμάσουμε...*
> 
> 
> ...





> Λοιπόν καταρχάς δεν είχα προσέξει ότι είχε γίνει rename το topic...
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!
> 
> Εχω φουλ υλικά για 1 interf*A*ce με gaslan αυτήν την στιγμή, και μου λείπει άλλη μια CM9 και ένα 10μετρο καλώδιο για ένα 2ο λινκ.
> 
> Σκοπός να βγάλουμε την Δευτέρα το λινκ με gaslan και μες την βδομάδα να ψαρέψουμε για άλλο ένα λινκ ...
> 
> *Οπότε χρειάζομαι χέρια την Δευτέρα 26/12/05, όποιοι μπορείτε γράψτε και την ώρα που μπορείτε.*

----------


## socrates

Λάμπρο υπολόγισε με αν είμαι Αθήνα!

----------


## argi

Καλώδιο και connectors υπάρχουν... Επίσης αν έιναι κάποια στιγμή να βρεθούμε στο argi να δεις αν σε βλέπεις ... πάρε τηλ.

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

Το αρχικό connection έγινε, μένει το finetune με gaslan...

----------


## Aslan

> Το αρχικό connection έγινε, μένει το finetune με gaslan...


Στο δικό μου topic γράφεις τα άσχετα και στο δικό σου τα σημαντικά??? Κάτσε να ανεβάσω τις photos  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το αρχικό connection έγινε, μένει το finetune με gaslan...


Καλή χρονιά και Χριστός ανέστη μαζί ένα πράμα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Το σήμα στο λινκ απο μονομερές finetune του gaslan μετά το βασικό κεντράρισμα , βελτιώθηκε απο -83 σε -71 ,
πρέπει να κάνω και ένα νεο finetune απο μεριά μου που φαντάζομαι ότι θα βοηθήσει και στην περαιτέρω βελτίωση του σήματος αρκετά...

Τώρα, ζητάω σε πρώτη φάση remotelly αν μπορεί ο Ιωσήφ (Netraptor) κάποια στιγμούλα να μπει να δει το Mikrotik του gaslan , 
και μετά να δούμε τι άλλες ρυθμίσεις θέλω εγώ απο εδώ...
γιατί μου κλειδώνει μόνο σε 6ΜΒps ενώ πέρνει και άλλο?
Sorry παιδιά αν γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά δώστε λίγο χρόνο να προσαρμοστώ με το Μικρομπρίκι...

----------


## ysam

Καιρός να καλοσορίσουμε τον Λαμπρο επιτέλους στο δίκτυο. 

Το πρώτο λινκ με gaslan έγινε, το BGP συνδέθηκε και δεν έχει πλέον ΚΑΜΙΑ Δηκαιολογία.. 

Άντε σιδερένιος ο WifiX.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ευχάριστη η αναβίωση παλαιών κόμβων και η ευκαιρία που δίνεται σε εμάς τους νεότερους να πατήσουμε τα πάτρια εδάφη… Κόμβοι με μικρά node ID αλλά και μεγάλη Ιστορία…η κάθε μια με την τροπή της και τα χούγια της….  ::  

Εχθές δεν είδα το μήνυμα σου καθότι αναβιώσαμε και τον κόμβο του ocean…
Παρευρέθησαν, Socrates, Racer, cirrus εγώ και ένας τουρίστας … κρυφή δύναμη… να δεις πως τον λένε…  ::  

Στείλτε τα user/pass σας μπας και μπορέσουμε να στύψουμε κανένα Mbit από αυτές τις γραμμές…  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Παρευρέθησαν, Socrates, Racer, cirrus εγώ και ένας τουρίστας … κρυφή δύναμη… να δεις πως τον λένε…  
> 
> Στείλτε τα user/pass σας μπας και μπορέσουμε να στύψουμε κανένα Mbit από αυτές τις γραμμές…


Να βγάζετε ανακοίνωση ρε κωλόπαιδα να ερχομαστε και μεις αν μπορούμε να βοηθησουμε - παρακολουθησουμε... 
ειδικά έτσι κοντινά και μεταξύ μας...
Τα user/pass τα έχουν ήδη και εσύ τα ξέρεις, 
αν όχι ρώτα τα κατάλληλα άτομα , give me a call ...  :: 


ΥΓ. του τουρίστα το όνομα ξεκινάει απο Βαγγ... και τελειώνει σε ...έλης  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Λάμπρο ένας χρόνος περίπου απουσία! Για μας ήταν σαν να μην έλειψες στιγμή παρότι σε πειράζαμε  :: 

Άντε να προχωρήσουμε και στα δικά μας εδώ! Εχει ακόμα δουλίτσα για να στρωσει από την δικιά μας μεριά αλλά τα δύσκολα έχουν γίνει!

Με τέτοιο κρύο όμως τα ευκολα γίνονται δύσκολα!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

To link ήταν down απο 18.00 μέχρι 22.00 λόγω αναβάθμισης ...
στην θέση ενός Celeron 633ΜΗζ μπήκε απροβλημάτιστα ένας 
PIII 933MHz 
1 x PC133 512MB Kingston
1 CM9 & προστέθηκε άλλη μια CM9 με το pigtail της(έρχεται και 3η γρήγορα, μάλλον η 4η θα αργήσει...)
με Μικροτικ 2.9.6

Mods ετοιμαστείτε για κόμβους AxBx  ::

----------


## socrates

> Mods ετοιμαστείτε για κόμβους AxBx


Ουυυυυστ ρεεε!  ::

----------


## Aslan

> To link ήταν down απο 18.00 μέχρι 22.00 λόγω αναβάθμισης ...
> στην θέση ενός Celeron 633ΜΗζ μπήκε απροβλημάτιστα ένας 
> PIII 933MHz 
> 1 x PC133 512MB Kingston
> 1 CM9 & προστέθηκε άλλη μια CM9 με το pigtail της(έρχεται και 3η γρήγορα, μάλλον η 4η θα αργήσει...)
> με Μικροτικ 2.9.6
> 
> Mods ετοιμαστείτε για κόμβους AxBx


Προς το παρόν παρακαλώ τους mods να τον κολλησουν στο τι στήνεται τώρα εαν δεν βελτιώσει το link του (79)  ::

----------


## lambrosk

::  Καλά κάνεις και με "δίνεις" κανονικά, όμως θα είναι τόσο γρήγορη η μεταβολή της καταστασής μου,
που προετοιμάζω, χρόνια τώρα,
το έδαφος...  ::   ::  

Δεν είχα την ευχέρια, και ας μας έκανε καλό καιρό το Σάββατο,
έτρεχα με άλλα θέματα που βιάζουν λίγο και πρέπει να τελειώνουν σιγά σιγά, 
όλα έχουν αρχίσει να μπαίνουν σε σειρά σιγά σιγά...

----------


## Aslan

> Καλά κάνεις και με "δίνεις" κανονικά, όμως θα είναι τόσο γρήγορη η μεταβολή της καταστασής μου,
> που προετοιμάζω, χρόνια τώρα,
> το έδαφος...   
> 
> Δεν είχα την ευχέρια, και ας μας έκανε καλό καιρό το Σάββατο,
> έτρεχα με άλλα θέματα που βιάζουν λίγο και πρέπει να τελειώνουν σιγά σιγά, 
> όλα έχουν αρχίσει να μπαίνουν σε σειρά σιγά σιγά...


Μπα για να έχουμε ένα log του κόμβου ήταν  ::  Στο κάτω κάτω τι θα λέμε σήμερα στο seminar  ::

----------


## socrates

Λάμπρο θα σου φτιάξουμε μόνιμη στήλη στο περιοδικό Λ-αμδα!
"Τι (ξανά)στήνει ο Λάμπρος σήμερα!"

Άντε να πάρουμε το ραδιοερασιτεχνικό μας να φτιάχνουμε και χωρίς άγχος!

----------


## lambrosk

Μάλλον είσαστε όλοι αργόσχολοι και δεν έχετε κάτι άλλο παρά μόνο το AWMN για να ασχολήστε!  ::   ::   ::  

ααα, 
και σε όποιους ψήφισαν peering agreement και κάνουν τους κινέζους  ::  (μεγάλος αρχαίος έλληνας φιλόσοφος),
και όποιοι είναι στο σύλλογο αλλά δεν συμμετέχουν στις ΓΣ με τις ψήφους τους και την ενεργή γνώμη τους (γκουχ, γκουχ), 
θα εφαρμόσω αντίμετρα....  ::   ::   ::  


ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΨΩ ......











































την Καλημέρα ΡΕΕΕΕΕ , μόνο καλησπέρα και καληνύχτα θα ακούτε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Επειδή είσαι ευκολόπιστος αν ήσουν στον σύλλογο θα έβλεπες ότι ψηφισα λευκό στο peering aggrement. Γενικά δεν συνηθίζω να ψηφίζω κείμενα-κατεβατά με ένα Ναι ή ένα Όχι.

Τώρα θα μας πεις τι το θέλεις το ποτυροτρύπανο για μέταλο?  ::   ::   :: 

Υ.Γ. Σου έκοψα μερικά κενα στο post σου... γιατί ... μπορούσα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Αύριο λέω να ανεβάσω 2 πιάτα απάνω να τα έχω έτοιμα για ΒΒ και θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια και στο κεντράρισμα με gaslan , έχω συνενοηθεί θα μιλήσουμε το πρωί και θα είναι και Γιώργος απο εδώ.

Οι λοιποί ενδιαφερόμενοι μιας και δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα δανεική όμνι για τοποθέτησηκαι σκανάρισμα αν εχουν πρόχειρο *α* Interface ας το σηκώσουν και ας κοιτάνε προς τα εδώ σε AP mode μπας και τους σκανάρω εγώ... (βλέπε argi, undertaker etc...)

----------


## Telis

Λαμπρο, αν θελεις για bb, εχω if σε a διαθεσιμο και 100% ετοιμο για να βγαλουμε link ( την κεραια στριβω και τελειωσε).
Θυμαμαι οτι στο παρελθον σε ειχα πιασει οποτε ειναι σιγουρο οτι μπορει να γινει.

Πες μου και το κανονιζουμε αμεσα.

----------


## lambrosk

::  Σε έχω στα υπόψην μου, δεν το γυρνάς τότε προς τα εμένα αφού το χεις ελεύθερο?

----------


## Telis

Εγινε, μολις το γυρισω - μαλλον αυριο κατα τις 11.00 - σε παιρνω τηλ. να το δουμε.

----------


## lambrosk

Εδω ρε παιδιά http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....144&highlight=

κανείς δεν έχει όμνι που να κάθεται...  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν σήμερα κατά τις 17.00
θα σκανάρω πρόχειρα σε α με ένα πιατάκι γυρω γύρω και με μια στέλλα σε b,
καθώς κεντράρω το ένα μου interface.

Αύριο θα προσπαθησω να δω αν βγαίνει με argi, και βλέπουμε...

----------


## lambrosk

Ανέβασα 2 πιάτα , σύνολο τρία απάνω, με την βοήθεια gaslan...  ::  

Κεντραραμε και το δικό μας, αν και δεν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με το σήμα...
θα ψάξουμε να δούμε τι φταίει... θα αλλάξω και αύριο και καλώδια και βλέπουμε...

Δυστυχώς στο κεντράρισμα είχαμε και ένα ατύχημα που θα δείτε στην φωτό που άλλαξε επιτόπου με κάποιο άλλο ... 

Απο σκάν έκανα σε a μόνο σήμερα μετά λόγω ανεβάσματως πιατών δεν μπορούσα να κάνω σε b. 

αυριο θα ανέβω για φωτογραφίες γύρω γύρω ,
για σκανάρισμα σε b προς όλες τις μεριές ,
και για να δοκιμάσω να βγάλω με argi, και βλέπουμε.

Εκεί που κοιτάει το πιάτο μου που είναι στοχευμένο στον gaslan πιάνει και τα ακόλουθα...
awmn BB 3341-3789 nettraptor-nikolo (ακριβώς απο πάνω μου περνάει)
awmn BB 121-1897 ysam-LimaH (ο LimaH είναι στην νοητή ευθεία)
awmn BB 1897-4790 LimaH-zabounis (και ο zabounis δεν ξεφεύγει και πολύ)
awmn BB 710-2053 ablaz3r-gaslan (η πρόεκταση του λινκ μου είναι ο ablaz3r)
awmn 2239 test Telis (πρέπει να είναι πολύ κοντά προς gaslan και είχε στοχεύσει προς τα εμένα)

----------


## nvak

To feederaki να μου το δώσεις να του αλλάξω τον Ntype με βιδωτό.
Οι Ntype με την φλάντζα δεν αντέχουν σε ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## kxrist

έχω στρίψει πάνω σου πιάτο με netgear σε β. Εκπέμπει ap-bridge στο 2452.
από το scan του πιάνει κάποια ssid χωρίς καθαρή περιγραφή. MAC 
00.13.10.15.3E.42, 
00.40.96.53.Α8.2Ε και 
00.11.6Β.60.8C.88 (AP608C8 :: 
00.0F.B5.D7.FD.62. Επίσης πιάνει και 2801ap.
Αν το πετύχεις αύριο το γυρνάμε σε α. Ένα δεύτερο πιάτο μου με cm9 είναι στραμένο προς telis σε α για δοκιμές και προς το παρόν παραμένει ως έχει.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> To feederaki να μου το δώσεις να του αλλάξω τον Ntype με βιδωτό.
> Οι Ntype με την φλάντζα δεν αντέχουν σε ταλαιπωρία.


Βρε συ πες μου , αν δεν θέλει κάτι ιδιαίτερο και κουμπώνει κατευθείαν... ποιος ακριβώς ntype κάνει και απο πού τον πέρνω να πάω να πάρω και να αλλάξω έναν , δεν έγινε και τίποτα... 
αν έχει ιδιαίτερη δουλίτσα (ξαναάνοιγμα της τρυπας κλπ) τότε θα στο φέρω αφου προφανώς το γνωρίζεις καλύτερα εμπειρικά.




> έχω στρίψει πάνω σου πιάτο με netgear σε β. Εκπέμπει ap-bridge στο 2452.
> από το scan του πιάνει κάποια ssid χωρίς καθαρή περιγραφή. MAC 
> 00.13.10.15.3E.42, 
> 00.40.96.53.Α8.2Ε και 
> 00.11.6Β.60.8C.88 (AP608C8
> 00.0F.B5.D7.FD.62. Επίσης πιάνει και 2801ap.
> Αν το πετύχεις αύριο το γυρνάμε σε α. Ένα δεύτερο πιάτο μου με cm9 είναι στραμένο προς telis σε α για δοκιμές και προς το παρόν παραμένει ως έχει.


Θα δούμε αύριο,
να δοκιμάσω να ανέβω απάνω να κάνω σκάν γύρω - γύρω 
και σε α και σε β γιατί σήμερα δεν προλαβαίναμε και κάναμε μόνο προς μια μεριά σε α...

----------


## Telis

Ωραια πιαστηκαμε  ::  , ρε ματι που το εχω στη στοχευση.... 
Με τι σημα με ειδες, εστω και ετσι στα προχειρα.
Περιμενω νεα σου για τα παιρετερω.

----------


## pathfinder

ε λαμπροοοοοο....θα κανουμε εμεις κανα λινκ εντελει...  ::

----------


## kxrist

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19222

----------


## lambrosk

Ρε συ Μιχάλη να κάνουμε, αλλά δεν έχουμε καν υλικά για να σκαναριστούμε, εσύ απο α είσαι οκ τώρα?

----------


## pathfinder

Περιμένω να δω ποσα μέτρα καλωδιο θέλω και να στήσω το pcaki μεσα στο κουτακι...(το οποιο και αυτο περιμενω)...οταν ερθουν ενημερώνω

----------


## papashark

Λάμπρο, κανα scan θα κάνεις ?  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Δυστυχώς παιδιά εχτές,

έφτιαξα με Αργύρη 2 καλά καλώδια για να χω να ελένξω και αυτό που δουλεύει με gaslan να εξαντλήσουμε τους λόγους που δεν κατεβαίνει και άλλο το σήμα... και απο τις δυο μεριές μιας και αυτό είναι το καλύτερο κεντράρισμα.

Μετά ανεβάσαμε interface απο τον Αργύρη για να το σκανάρω αλλά επειδή εκεί μπλέξαμε με αναβαθμίσεις Mikrotik και αλλαγές απο δίσκους σε CF που όμως τελεστήκαν με επιτυχία δεν έφτασε ο χρόνος για να σκανάρουμε.Είναι όμως όλα έτοιμα για να γίνουν αυτά...

Θα ανέβω, αν γυρίσω νωρίς εγώ σήμερα. να σκανάρω σε ένα b , (που είναι ποιο εύκολο για μένα κάτω απο τον πύργο) και θα ψάξω να βρω κανέναν μετά να σκανάρουμε και μια περιμετρικά σε α και σε β *πάνω απο τον πύργο* που δεν γίνεται να το κάνω μόνος μου... αναμείνατε ... 
over and out.

----------


## kxrist

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## lambrosk

Εχθές άκυρη μέρα , αφού γύρισα απο τιο πρωί στις 21.00 πτώμα...

Σήμερα όμως που είμουν σπίτι απο 17.30, :
α. Άλλαξα το καλώδιο με gaslan και δεν είδα καμία διαφορά μάλιστα ίσως 1-2db προς τα πάνω...
β. Ανέβηκα για σκαν με τον πατέρα μου αλλά τζίφος,
πρώτον γιατί απο την ταράτσα αλλα και απο το δώμα που είναι καλά κρυμμένα δεν έπιασα τίποτα οπότε...
γ. Αύριο πρώτα ο θεός νωρίς πάλι, (γιατί σήμερα μας πήρε η νύχτα) θα ανέβω κορυφή πύργου να βάλω την Stella την 21άρα σε έναν στύλο και μιας και δεν μπορώ εκεί με το λαπτοπ στα χέρια θα κατεβάσω ένα εξτρά δεκάμετρο καλώδιο και θα το κουμπώσω σε μια cm9 και θα δοκιμάσω σκαν με :
1. πιάτο feeder σε a γύρω γύρω,
2. Stella 21 σε b γύρω γύρω... (γνωρίζω ότι cm9+b δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο αλλά αυτά υπάρχουν προς το παρόν)

Υπομονή να πάω να πάρω μια όμνι απο τον Νίκο και το Cisco από dti , να σηκώσω AP να με σκανάρετε εσείς!

----------


## argi

Δοκίμασες να αλλάξεις Pigtail? Αν θες έχω ένα spare... μπας και παιδευόμαστε τσάμπα...

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

Pigtail για το λινκ με gaslan? (Εχω άλλο ένα θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό αύριο...)
ή για το scan σε b με την Στέλλα? (δεν έχω άλλο rpsma male-ntype female)

----------


## argi

Για το link με gaslan... Εφόσον με το καλώδιο δεν είδες διαφορά μπορεί να φταίει το pigtail...

@rg!

----------


## Ygk

> ....
> ή για το scan σε b με την Στέλλα? (δεν έχω άλλο rpsma male-ntype female)


Πέρνα αύριο απο το χαλάνδρι να το πάρεις. 

Ξέρεις που θα με βρείς  ::

----------


## Aslan

> Για το link με gaslan... Εφόσον με το καλώδιο δεν είδες διαφορά μπορεί να φταίει το pigtail...
> 
> @rg!


Μπορεί να φταίει και το δικό μου καλώδιο.... Το Σάββατο ή και Παρασκευή δουλειάς επιτρέποντος θα το δώ....

----------


## socrates

Γιώργο αν θέλεις έχω διαθέσιμο καλώδιο!

----------


## Aslan

> Γιώργο αν θέλεις έχω διαθέσιμο καλώδιο!


Thnks soc θα είναι μια δοκιμούλα για 5 min οπότε θα βγάλω ένα από τα άλλα interface για να μην αλλάζω και το pigtail....

Thanks πάντως!

----------


## pathfinder

λαμπρο περασα μια βολτα με το καρο απο το σπιτι σου και ειδα τα 3 σου...πιατακια!!! δεν προσεξα καλωδια κλπ...για πες τι παιζει λοιπον...ξερασε τα ολα!!!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

TA είδες εεε?


λοιπόν αν θες και έχεις χρόνο σήμερα call να κάνουμε καμιά δουλίτσα...  ::  

gaslan ακούει? έκανε κάτι απο την μεριά του?
γιατί το σήμα χειροτέρεψε...  ::   ::

----------


## kxrist

βάλε την όμνι να σε κεντράρουμε γιατί δεν βλέπω προκοπή,,,,  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Many thanks to nvak για την όμνι που μου δάνεισε για τις δοκιμές ,
& to YGK για τα pigtail για το σκαν,(που πήρα το απόγευμα) θα τα δοκιμάσω και σας ενημερώνω...  ::  

Stay in touch , need help (ένα βοηθητικό χέρι...) για να ! 

Γιώργο έκανες τίποτα? σε έχω χάσει... απο εδώ...  ::

----------


## Aslan

> Many thanks to nvak για την όμνι που μου δάνεισε για τις δοκιμές ,
> & to YGK για τα pigtail για το σκαν,(που πήρα το απόγευμα) θα τα δοκιμάσω και σας ενημερώνω...  
> 
> Stay in touch , need help (ένα βοηθητικό χέρι...) για να ! 
> 
> Γιώργο έκανες τίποτα? σε έχω χάσει... απο εδώ...


και από εδώ με έχω χάσει, είμαι high με hexalen  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Το Σαββατοκύριακο που μας πέρασε γίνανε μερικές δουλίτσες,
όπως και αυτό...

Ξεκίνησα καταρχάς να βγάλω την μια CM9 (φωτό 1) απο τις 3 η οποία ήταν δανεική απο argi μαζί με το pigtail...

...Να συνεχίσω βάζοντας τις 2 Nortel (φωτό 2) που έχω πάρει τόσον καιρό...

...και να τελειώσω βάζοντας τα pigtail όμορφα στις αναμονές τους που έχει έτοιμες το κουτί (φωτό 3) , για τις 3 απο τις 4 του 4πλού μιάς και η πάνω αριστερά δεν φτάνει να φτάσει στην οπή με το υπάρχον Pigtail και θα μπεί αλλού μέχρι να μπεί ο επόμενος 4πλος όπου και θα δείτε την έκ νέου λύση...

Όπως βλέπεται για να πιάσουν τα Pigtail στο σασί έχω βάλει 1 ροδέλα εσωτερικά (φωτό 4) και μια εξωτερικά (φωτό 5) και μπορούν και μπαίνουν σχεδόν παντού με καλές αποστάσεις σπειρών για δυνατότητα για αρκετό σφύξιμο.

----------


## acoul

Ωραία δουλειά Λάμπρο !! Από μεράκι βλέπω άφθονο !! Καλά και παραγωγικά links - άντε να σε φέρουμε σιγά σιγά και πιο κοντά στο πνεύμα του free & open source !!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Και αν νομίζετε πως όλα αυτά τελειώνουν γρήγορα σε κανα τεταρτάκι...

Εεεεε είχα πάρει και 4 τηλεχειριζόμενες μπρίζες (3+1 με dimmer) (φωτό 1) απο το Lidl με 25€ να μην βάλω την μια στην ταράτσα ώστε όταν κολλάει να την κλείνω απο το ισόγειο με τηλεχειρισμό?

Ας την βάλω... Την βάζω, την δοκιμάζω επιτόπου όλα καλά (on-off) δουλεύει κατεβαίνω ισόγειο, ξαναδοκιμάζω, ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ασύρματα μέχρι ταράτσα... (χαρά εγώ,το λύσαμε και αυτό το πρόβλημα...) ::  

Δεν προλαβαίνουν να περάσουν 5 λεπτά , no ping απο το Mikrotik...  :: 
Ρε να πατάω το on , να περιμένω, τίποτα ...
Ανεβαίνω απάνω και τι να δώ? άναβα τον διακόπτη της ασύρματης μπρίζας και έσβυνε επι τόπου , τον βγάζω , δοκιμάζω .... ΔΕΝ έπαιρνε μπροστά καθόλου το PC, πιάνω το τροφοδοτικό, ζεμάταγε... ωχ λέω... (φωτό2,3,4) ευτυχώς έχω πάντα ένα τροφοδοτικό καβάτζα, μέχρι να κατέβω και να ξανανέβω για να το αλλάξω παρακάλαγα να μην είναι και κάτι άλλο...

Αλλάζω το τροφοδοτικό, όλα οκ! (να σημειωθεί ότι το προηγούμενο ήταν 250W το νέο 300W θα δείτε γιατί) βάζω την ασύρματη πρίζα , δοκιμάζω μια χαρά , δεν προλαβαίνω να σκεφτώ για να συμμαζέψω πλεον τα καλώδια και να βάλω και τα ανεμιστήρια, σβύνει η μπρίζα....
Ααααα λέω κάνας γείτονας θα χει πάρει και αυτός τέτοιες και όσο το ανάβω εγώ θα του ανάβω καμιά λάμπα και θα τρέχει να την σβύνει σβύνοντας και το PC... κάνω μια γύρα γύρω γύρω την ταράτσα αναβοσβύνοντας απο το τηλεκοντρόλ τον διακόπτη τίποτα εμφανές στις πολύ κοντινές αποστάσεις...
Τελικά κατάλαβα ότι δεν άντεχε η μπρίζα... απο το φυλλάδιο, οπότε άχρηστες παρα μόνο για λάμπες μέχρι 200W αυτές... (φωτό 5)

τώρα το τροφοδοτικό ή ήταν έτοιμο και με τα απότομα σβυσίματα έκανε το μπαμ ή παίχτηκε κάτι με την μπρίζα...
Ευτυχώς όλα up and running !

----------


## lambrosk

Όλα up & running φυσικά πάντα με ελάχιστες απώλειες , όπως ένα κομμένο δάχτυλο απο την βιασύνη να αλλαχτεί το τροφοδοτικό και να κολληθούν τα καλώδια κλπ... (φωτό 1)

 ::  

Και τώρα ετοιμαζόμαστε για τα επόμενα...
Ευελπιστώ αν έχω την κατάλληλη βοήθεια και απο συναδέλφους AWMNίτες να ετοιμάσω ένα ωραίο κουτάκι που βρήκα για να πάει το Mikrobriki κορυφή πύργου και να κερδίσω απο μήκος καλωδίου και απωλειών...
Διάφανη πορτούλα έχει (φωτό 2), βασούλες κάτω έχει (φωτό 3), λαστιχάκι και κλειδί για την στεγανοποίηση έχει μια χαρά... (φωτό 4) 
Ενα γερό πλύσιμο και ένα άδειασμα των εσωτερικών θέλει...

Τέτοια κουτάκια (Legrand) έχω βρει παρατημένα σε μια γνωστή αποθήκη καμιά 10αριά και αν είναι θα ενημερώσω για παραχώρηση σε όποιον θέλει, αν τα πάρω ή με ένα μικρό αντίτιμο αν δεν τα πετάει και του τα παζαρέψω...  ::  

Επίσης αγαπητέ Acoul έχω ένα testing μηχανάκι το οποίο παίζει κατα καιρούς με διάφορα Linux OS και θέλω να πάρω έναν 2ο τετραπλό να το βάλω απάνω και να δω τι θα προτιμήσω...  ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Εγώ τώρα ξεκινάω να στηνω τον κόμβο μου, είμαι πισω απο το Νομισματοκοπείο.
Με τον #398 πρεπει να εχω οπτικη επαφη, αν θες απο βδομαδα που θα εχω if διαθέσιμο να κανουμε καμια δοκιμη

----------


## acoul

Δυό λόγια: Ωραία πράγματα !!

----------


## argi

Πάντως μου φαίνεται απίθανο ΑWMN routerPC να έχει κατανάλωση πάνω απο 100W... Είτε η πριζα ήταν βλαμμενη είτε το τροφοδοτικό ετοιμοθάνατο...

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

Εχει κανονιστεί ραντεβού και με Jimmy αύριο μετά τις 12 για να ρυθμίσουμε τις κεραίες και να ευθυγραμμίσουμε προς freenet...  ::  
Και μένει άλλο ένα interface για argi μετά...
και μετά να πάρουμε 2ο 4πλό και να συνεχίσουμε...  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Μπραβο Λαμπρο!!!Βλεπω επεστρεψες δυναμικα!!

----------


## socrates

Άντε άντε αν βγάλεις τα link μπορεί να σε πάρω και στο VoIP!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Μπραβο Λαμπρο!!!Βλεπω επεστρεψες δυναμικα!!


4 σημαντικά πρέπει να υπάρχουν:
*Ελεύθερος χρόνος* και όχι ταυτόχρονο πήξιμο τα πρωινά 8ωρα με υπολογιστές
*Αρκετή διάθεση* και όχι οποιουδήποτε είδους προβλήματα που επηρεάζουν αυτή...
*Εεεε και κάνα φράγκο* , γιατί αν δεν έρθουν και αυτά πως θα αναπτυχθούμε περαιτέρω?

και ένα τελευταίο για μεγάλες αλλαγές , 
*καλή παρέα για βοήθεια και όρεξη!
*
Δυστυχώς το τελευταίο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την προσφορά που υπήρχε, αλλά και που παρεχόταν απο εμας προς τους άλλους, στην αρχή πριν 2-3 χρόνια στα ασύρματα ...

To wireless θέλει ταράτσα, και εγώ είχα να ανέβω 4-5 μήνες...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν με την *ευγενή βοήθεια του jimmy* την Κυριακή έγινε μια μικρή συνέχεια των εργασιών στον κόμβο...

Το πριν:
με 2 a Βόρεια ΒΒ ενεργά , ένα πιάτο να κοιτάει νότια χωρίς feeder, μια όμνι, και μια Στέλλα στον "αέρα"... (φωτό 1,2)
Το μετά:
με 2 a Βόρεια ΒΒ ενεργά , 1 α Νότιο ΒΒ ενεργό, και σε αναμονή μια Στελλίτσα... (φωτό 2,3)

Έγινε αποκαθήλωση της "δανεικής" 15άρας (θηρίο!!!) όμνι του nvak (ήταν για 2-3 βδομάδες και έμεινε 2-3μήνες) τον οποίο ευχαριστώ θερμά για την παροχή του, (φωτό 4)
έγινε τοποθέτηση a feeder και στρίψιμο του 3ου πιάτου που είναι το πρώτο που κοιτάει Νοτιά, για να προσπαθήσει να ψαρέψει ένα ΒΒ λινκ με freenet αν βγει...

και στρίψιμο, αποσυμφόρηση για τα υπόλοιπα της "καβατζωμένης" 24άρας Στέλλας εκεί ψηλά χωρίς καλώδιο για περιοδους δοκιμών...

*Πλέον το νότιο ΒΒ interface με μια Nortel NTA312AA κοιτάει κατα προσέγγιση freenet και είναι σε AP-bridge mode στην συχνότητα 5700MHz με ssid awmn-398-3914-testing 
ή πιθανώς να πιάσετε και κάνα ssid awmn-398-BBtest (αν έχω βάλει ανάποδα τις κάρτες και δεν το χω πάρει πρέφα...) *

----------


## lambrosk

και για το καλό και μια όμορφη φωτό στο σούρουπο...

----------


## argi

Άντε μπραβο γειτονα...

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

Σειρά έχεις Αργύρη,
να βγάλουμε το λινκ,
& να βάλουμε μια κάμερα και να βλέπω τον γιόκα σου LIVE να κοιμάται ήρεμα να πηγαίνετε και εσείς καμιά βόλτα...  ::  και μόλις βλέπω κάτι VoIP στην γιαγιά με την μία να τον προσέξει... 

*ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ ! ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ ! ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΜΑΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ και ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΟ!!! Χαζομπαμπά μιαμισης βδομάδας!!! *

----------


## simfun

> Δυστυχώς το τελευταίο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την προσφορά που υπήρχε, αλλά και που παρεχόταν απο εμας προς τους άλλους, στην αρχή πριν 2-3 χρόνια στα ασύρματα ...


Είμαστε γείτονες και με σένα και με τον Argi. Σε περίπτωση που χρειάζεστε βοήθεια και μπορώ να κάνω κάτι σφυρίξτε....

----------


## socrates

Ωραίος!!! Άντε καιρός του ήταν!
Τώρα γμτ πρέπει να απαντήσω  ::  .... καλά καλά θα σε φτιάξω εσένα!!!!
Πάντως στο VoIP πρέπει να έχεις αναπάντητη από μένα!

----------


## lambrosk

> Ωραίος!!! Άντε καιρός του ήταν!
> Τώρα γμτ πρέπει να απαντήσω  .... καλά καλά θα σε φτιάξω εσένα!!!!
> Πάντως στο VoIP πρέπει να έχεις αναπάντητη από μένα!


Την είδα! σώπα το φτιαξες? τι ήταν ? to firmware update? eeeE?




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> 
> Δυστυχώς το τελευταίο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την προσφορά που υπήρχε, αλλά και που παρεχόταν απο εμας προς τους άλλους, στην αρχή πριν 2-3 χρόνια στα ασύρματα ...
> 
> 
> Είμαστε γείτονες και με σένα και με τον Argi. Σε περίπτωση που χρειάζεστε βοήθεια και μπορώ να κάνω κάτι σφυρίξτε....


Simfun πρέπει να κανονίσουμε γενικά οι κοντινοί μεταξύ μας να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα μέσα απο καφέ, να μπορεί να ξέρει και να καταλαβαίνει ο καθένας την χρηστική ευκολία του αλλουνού και να κρίνει ποιον μπορεί να ενοχλήσει για βοήθεια απο τους γείτονες την εκάστοτε φορά...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Ωραίος!!! Άντε καιρός του ήταν!
> Τώρα γμτ πρέπει να απαντήσω  .... καλά καλά θα σε φτιάξω εσένα!!!!
> Πάντως στο VoIP πρέπει να έχεις αναπάντητη από μένα!
> 
> 
> Την είδα! σώπα το φτιαξες? τι ήταν ? to firmware update? eeeE?


Μπα είχα αφήσει το gateway μονο για το i-call και όχι για το awmn στις ρυθμίσεις του sipura.

Άσχετο: Αν έχει κάποιος i-call ας μου στείλει ένα pm να κάνουμε δοκιμές!

----------


## lambrosk

> *Πλέον το νότιο ΒΒ interface με μια Nortel NTA312AA κοιτάει κατα προσέγγιση freenet και είναι σε AP-bridge mode στην συχνότητα 5700MHz με ssid awmn-398-3914-testing 
> ή πιθανώς να πιάσετε και κάνα ssid awmn-398-BBtest (αν έχω βάλει ανάποδα τις κάρτες και δεν το χω πάρει πρέφα...) *


Τι έγινε έπιασε κανείς το παραπάνω ?
Με ενδιαφέρουν περιοχές προς Παπάγου , Ζωγράφου, Καισαριανή, Πολυτεχνείο, 
δηλαδή max. απόσταση 3,5-4χλμ.

----------


## Danimoth

Που είναι ο Λάμπρος οεο?? Να κάνει σκαν προς τα μένα!

----------


## lambrosk

Σόρυ ρε συ αλλά δουλεύω στην νέα δουλειά σερί 21 ημέρες χωρίς σταματημό και ΣΚ οπότε έχω λαλήσει...
θα έχεις χρόνο το Σάββατο μετά τις 14.00 να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε ? σε πήρε και τηλέφωνο αλλά το χες κλειστό αν θες πάρε με στο κινητό να κανονίσουμε!

----------


## Danimoth

Το κινητό σου τελειώνει σε 11? 

Το σάββατο μπορώ πολύ πιο μετά, όπου μπορεί να έχει νυχτώσει. Εμένα βέβαια δε με πειράζει αυτό, συνήθως επιδρομές στην ταράτσα τη νύχτα κάνω.  :: . 

Καλά μην αγχώνεσαι.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ναι το ........11, 
αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα εσύ με την νύχτα
και εγω με το κρύο απάνω στον πύργο, 
να μιλήσουμε να έρθω απο εκεί να προσπαθήσω να σε κεντράρω,
και αν θες να έρθεις και συ μετά απο δω να κάνουμε μια πρώτη δοκιμή και αργά... (το Σάββατο έχω σεμινάριο και δεν ξέρω τι ώρα τελειώνω, γύρω στις 14.00 υπολογίζω...)

----------


## simfun

Όποτε κανονίσετε......ξέρετε  ::

----------


## simfun

Γιατί δε λέμε από τώρα για Κυριακή να μην αγχωνόμαστε?  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Εμμ. Τώρα είδα αυτό.

Κυριακή έχετε καθόλου χρόνο?

----------


## Danimoth

> Ναι το ........11, 
> αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα εσύ με την νύχτα
> και εγω με το κρύο απάνω στον πύργο, 
> να μιλήσουμε να έρθω απο εκεί να προσπαθήσω να σε κεντράρω,
> και αν θες να έρθεις και συ μετά απο δω να κάνουμε μια πρώτη δοκιμή και αργά...


Αυτό να κάνουμε.

----------


## lambrosk

Ευελπιστώ να είμαι σήμερα σπίτι μου στις 13.30, να γυρίσω την κεραία στις ανάλογες περίπου μοίρες και να σε καλέσω να έρθω από εκεί να κεντράρουμε... αν δεν παίξει με την μία αυτό, ξαναγυρνάμε σε μένα (οι αποστάσεις μικρές 3χλμ είμαστε) αφού έχεις γυρίσει εσύ σε Access Point και το ξαναβλέπουμε...

ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΓΕΦΥΡΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΤΑΣ... (απο την δικιά μου μεριά)
και αμα επισκευάσω έτσι όπως θέλω τον πύργο θα είναι απλή διαδικασία μετά,
γιατί προς το παρόν είναι παίδεμα...  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Οκ. Είμαι standby.

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν γυρίστηκαν 2 interface προς Danimoth:

1 Stella 21άρα πάνω σε Netgear Ma311 σε 802.11b που έχει SSID awmn-398-b-TEST Και είναι το AP μου που έπαιζε με τον simfun (που τώρα δεν βγαίνει παραέξω λόγω πτώσης λινκ kxrist) στη συχνότητα 2,427GHz

&

1 πιάτο με feeder nvak πάνω σε CM9 σε 802.11a που έχει SSID awmn-398-a-TEST και είναι το BB link μου που δούλευε με τον gaslan (που έχει πέσει τώρα εδώ και καιρό) στη συχνότητα 5,500GHz

Στο πρώτο σε b και με προσανατολισμό περίπου 170-180 μοίρες απο Βορρά δηλαδή σχεδόν καθαρό Νότο βγάζει στο σκαν τα εξης:
1. awmn-2804 -> ayis (???εγω νότο κοιτάω ayi τι παίζει???)
2. awmn-7912-AP_BBtest -> napoli (θέλει άραγε BB? είχαμε μιλήσει και είχε πρόβλημα σε στήριξη...)
και άλλα διάφορα που φαίνονται στην φωτό...
Σε 802.11a τίποτα στην ίδια κατεύθυνση!

Με τον Danimoth είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα διότι ενώ έχει θέα προς την περιοχή μου,
στα 500μ έχει κάποιες πολυκατοικίες που εγώ απο πίσω τους είμαι πιο χαμηλά και μακρυά και με κρύβουν... λογικά ούτε και απο Mernion-2 θα βγαίνει...

Εχω αφήσει και παίζουν αυτά τα 2 σαν AP, για όποιον θέλει να σκανάρει και για τον Danimoth αν τα καταφέρουμε...

Απο την μεριά του Danimoth γυρίστηκε ένα interface 802.11β προς Βορρά κοιτάει προς pathfinder και ένα 802.11α κοιτάει ποιο πολύ προς Netraptor...
Θα ήθελα αν μπορούν οι παραπάνω να κάνουν ένα σκάν απο αύριο να δούμε αν ακόμα και κει είναι κάτι που μας κόβει...

Τώρα, 
την τελευταία εβδομάδα όμως έλαβα προτάσεις για πολύ κοντινά "γειτονικά λινκ" και το ένα εξ αυτών που είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης στη διπλανή μου πολυκατοικία που με περνάει 2-3 ορόφους και θέλει να κάνει κάτι... 
Αυτή μπορεί να είναι και η διέξοδός μου στο Νότο...

Έχουμε ΜΕΛΛΟΝ!

Μόλις πληρωθώ, (ευελπιστώ στο τέλος της βδομάδας),
θα κατεβεί και ο πύργος ώστε να ανεβεί ο Version 2... 
και ο Version 1 να βαφτεί συντηρηθεί και πιθανώς να δωθεί (παραχωρηθεί) με αντίστοιχες προσθήκες για κοινωφελή έργα (π.χ.Χαμόγελο του παιδιού ή τίποτα σχετικό...)

Στο ανέβασμα του ΝΕΟΥ ΠΥΡΓΟΥ θα χρειαστώ και βοήθεια, όπου και θα έχω ενημερώσει ήδη πριν...
 ::

----------


## Danimoth

> Τώρα, 
> την τελευταία εβδομάδα όμως έλαβα προτάσεις για πολύ κοντινά "γειτονικά λινκ" και το ένα εξ αυτών που είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης στη διπλανή μου πολυκατοικία που με περνάει 2-3 ορόφους και θέλει να κάνει κάτι... 
> Αυτή μπορεί να είναι και η διέξοδός μου στο Νότο...


Αυτό να κυνηγήσεις γιατί δε σε βλέπω. Ούτε σε a(προφανώς) αλλά ούτε και σε b.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

*Λοιπόν γυρίστηκαν 2 interface προς Νότο:

1 Stella 21άρα πάνω σε Netgear Ma311 σε 802.11b που έχει SSID awmn-398-b-TEST Και είναι το AP μου που έπαιζε με τον simfun (που τώρα δεν βγαίνει παραέξω λόγω πτώσης λινκ kxrist) στη συχνότητα 2,427GHz

&

1 πιάτο με feeder nvak πάνω σε CM9 σε 802.11a που έχει SSID awmn-398-a-TEST και είναι το BB link μου που δούλευε με τον gaslan (που έχει πέσει τώρα εδώ και καιρό) στη συχνότητα 5,500GHz

Εχω αφήσει και παίζουν αυτά τα 2 σαν AP, για όποιον θέλει να σκανάρει μιας και με Danimoth δεν το βλέπω να τα καταφέρουμε...*

Κάτι άκουσα για freenet και άλλους ότι ψάχνονται...
για δοκιμάστε κάνα σκαν ή σφυρίχτε λίγο πιο πριν να κεντράρω καλύτερα αναλόγως του ενδιαφερόμενου τις κεραίες ...  ::

----------


## simfun

> *Kαι είναι το AP μου που έπαιζε με τον simfun (που τώρα δεν βγαίνει παραέξω*


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> *Kαι είναι το AP μου που έπαιζε με τον simfun (που τώρα δεν βγαίνει παραέξω*


Τσόπα τσόπα... 
έρχονται καλύτερες μέρες...
τι λένε οι καρτούλες δούλεψε τίποτα?
ρε συ πάρε ένα Routerboard 532A να ησυχάσεις ...  ::  (150€)
+2 καρτούλες a/b/g CM9 ή μόνο a Nortel (80€ ή 40€ αντίστοιχα)
+ένα κουτάκι, ανεμιστήρες κλπ... (40€)
ελάχιστο καλώδιο 400άρι πάνω στον ιστό για τα 2 λινκ και είσαι έτοιμος!
και ρεύμα με το UTP...

Αμα είσαι διαθέσιμος να το κάνεις το φτιάχνουμε σιγά σιγά με μεράκι...  ::

----------


## simfun

Η CM9 δούλεψε κανονικότατα με το Asus 500GP. Τη Nortel δεν την έβαλα πάνω αφού ψάχνομαι με την CM9. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω μεγάλη πείρα από OpenWrt και παλεύω να το σετάρω σιγά σιγά. Η βοήθειά σου είναι πολύτιμη.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ!!!*

Απο τις 16 έως τις 20 Φεβρουαρίου θα έχω ΡΕΠΟ με αποκλειστικό και κύριο μέλημα την επανοδο του κόμβου!

Θα γίνει σημάζεμα υλικών, συναρμολόγηση νέου πύργου.
Κκατέβασμα του παλαιού πύργου και ανέβασμα του νέου.
Στόχευση εκ νεου με gaslan & kxrist.
και 2 ελεύθερα πιάτο προς νότο...
με μια όμνι σηκωμένη για φάρο , μόνιμα πλέον...
εξωτερικό κουτί στην κορυφή του πύργου,
περιορισμός των καλωδίων,
μεγιστοποίηση της απολαβής,
δεύτερες αντιρίδες,
μόνωση της ταράτσας και λοιπές μερεμετοδουλιές που θα προκύψουν...

Δηλώστε ενδιαφέρον για βοήθεια όποια μέρα και ώρα θεωρείτε ότι θα μπορείτε οι καλοθελητές...
θα υπάρξουν μπινελίκια καθημερινώς, θα είναι σε μια φάση ταράτσα φεστ...
όπως όταν είχε πρωτοσηκωθεί ο κόμβος...  ::

----------


## john70

> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ!!!*
> 
> Απο τις 15 έως τις 19 Φεβρουαρίου θα έχω ΡΕΠΟ με αποκλειστικό και κύριο μέλημα την επανοδο του κόμβου!


Ok ,

*ποια χρονιά δεν μας είπες !!!!*

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nektariosko

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ!!!*
> 
> Απο τις 15 έως τις 19 Φεβρουαρίου θα έχω ΡΕΠΟ με αποκλειστικό και κύριο μέλημα την επανοδο του κόμβου!
> 
> 
> Ok ,
> 
> *ποια χρονιά δεν μας είπες !!!!*




 ::  
να σου πω αληθεια ποια χρονια???εαν ειναι για φετος θα λειπω.....και ειχα 2 καλα ιφ διπλα σου....

----------


## kxrist

> *ποια χρονιά δεν μας είπες !!!!*


++++.
Δηλώνω απών !  :: , να ετοιμάσω κι άλλον τετραπλό  ::

----------


## acoul

αν έχεις κανένα κοψιδάκι καλό για καύσιμο λέμε να σε επισκεφτούμε με katsaros_m ... !! φωτογραφίες πανοραμικές από το ψηλό σημείο υπάρχουν; από εξοπλισμό τι υπάρχει έτοιμο για τσακ μπαμ κατάσταση; 2 wrap είναι ιδανικά για 25+Mbit per if και 24x7 λειτουργία .... όου γέα

----------


## pathfinder

Αντε Επιτελους Να ανεβει το Ν.Ψυχικο! Δυστυχως θα ειμαι εκτος αθηνων το τριημερο! Αντε Γειτονα Σηκωσου! Αντε μην ριξουμε κανα καλωδιο!  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Δηλώνω απών ! , να ετοιμάσω κι άλλον τετραπλό


Απόντα, να σου γυρίσω το interface ή όχι?  ::  




> αν έχεις κανένα κοψιδάκι καλό για καύσιμο λέμε να σε επισκεφτούμε με katsaros_m ... !! φωτογραφίες πανοραμικές από το ψηλό σημείο υπάρχουν; από εξοπλισμό τι υπάρχει έτοιμο για τσακ μπαμ κατάσταση; 2 wrap είναι ιδανικά για 25+Mbit per if και 24x7 λειτουργία .... όου γέα


Να μου πείτε πότε θα μπορείτε να έρθετε, 
ή να σας πώ πότε μπορεί να σας χρειάζομαι... 
Κοψίδια θα υπάρχουν ψημένα απο Στέλλα...  ::  
Όσο για τα wrap ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΑ!!! ένα firenas θα πάρει την θέση σε ηλεκρολογικό κουτί την θέση του μέχρι τώρα κουτιού...  ::  
Και τον σύντεκνο, να μην τον φέρεις μαζί σου...  ::   :: 
*Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν λέω για τον Κατσαρό, αλλά για τον Μητσοτάκη που μου έβαλες απο κάτω...
*
Παρακαλώ να απαντήσουν άνθρωποι που θέλουν και μπορούν να βοηθήσουν...
Σίγουρα την πρώτη και δεύτερη μέρα δεν θα χρειαστώ ιδιαίτερη βοήθεια μιας και θα συλλέξω τα υλικά και θα ετοιμάσω τα hardwarικά σπίτι...

----------


## Danimoth

Εκτός απροόπτου, θα έρθουμε κι εγώ με τον KiLLeR.

----------


## kxrist

Και δε στρίβεις........

----------


## simfun

Δηλώνω διαθεσιμότητα  ::

----------


## socrates

Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν ο Λάμπρος έχει ασχοληθεί αρκετά με το άθλημα, ειδικά στις πρώτες δύσκολες εποχές. Βλέπει το awmn ως χόμπι (και καλά κάνει) και μπορεί να γίνει 1002 κομμάτια ώστε να βοηθήσει κάποιον αν χρειαστεί (το λέω και από προσωπική πείρα, παλιότερη και πρόσφατη).

Η επαναφορά του μόνο καλά μπορεί να επιφέρει... welcome back Λάμπρο!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι τον είχαμε στην κατάψυξη και είπαμε να τον φάμε τώρα...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Ναι τον είχαμε στην κατάψυξη και είπαμε να τον φάμε τώρα...


  :: 

Edit: Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων... τον Λάμπρο τον ξέρω και με ξέρει καλά και κάνουμε παρέα εδώ και χρόνια!

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Ναι τον είχαμε στην κατάψυξη και είπαμε να τον φάμε τώρα... 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Edit: Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων... τον Λάμπρο τον ξέρω και με ξέρει καλά και κάνουμε παρέα εδώ και χρόνια!


Εσας και τους 2 θα σας φτιάξω μετεκλογικά...
Σωκράτη θα είσαι επίτιμος στα μπριζολίδια και στις φωτό... σε περιμένω...
και θα σε φτιάξω με gaslan και σφηνάκια στον αέρα μια επερχόμενη Παρασκευή ... ξέρεις εσύ...

όσο για σένα παλιό-Netraptorα κανόνισε αφού τα στήσουμε να ρθεις να κάνεις το finetune στο "αρχικά" μικρομπρίκι... για να στέλνω SMS του machine απο bandwidth meter και να του έρχεται πυρετός....
 ::   ::  
Μόλις βγάλω το ακριβές πρόγραμμα διεργασιών θα ποστάρω περισσότερα...

Α. Ποιοι είναι διαθέσιμοι τα πρωινά της Πέμπτης και Παρασκευής καθημερινής?
Β. Ποιοι είναι διαθέσιμοι απογεύματα και πότε?

----------


## john70

Ρε άντε πές τι θές να κάνουμε ...
να βάλουμε ενα χεράκι να μήν εισαι ασύνδετος !

Τον fox τον θες παρέα ??

----------


## lambrosk

> *Α. Ποιοι είναι διαθέσιμοι τα πρωινά της Πέμπτης και Παρασκευής καθημερινής?
> Β. Ποιοι είναι διαθέσιμοι απογεύματα και πότε?*

----------


## NetTraptor

Απογεύματα.... και Σ ... το Κ μου το έκοψε μια παντόφλα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## simfun

Απογεύματα και ΣΚ ::

----------


## Danimoth

Ε κατάληψη έχουμε... Όλη τη μέρα.  :: 

Απλώς φοβάμαι μην μας πετάξουν τίποτα αναπληρώσεις. (εξ ου και τα "απρόοπτα")

----------


## simfun

Τι έγινε βγήκαν οι βάρδιες?  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Λάμπρο μπορεις να με υπολογιζεις για ΣΚ και ισως κανενα απογευμα αν δεν υπαρχει προβλημα λογω σκοτους.

Μήπως να συνεννοηθούμε να δοκιμασουμε το link με ΧτΠ; Έστω και προσωρινα να κανουμε ενα σκαν, ωστε να ξερουμε αν βγαινει ή όχι, για την περιπτωση που δεν βγει καποιο άλλο πιο κοντα προς Περιστέρι

----------


## lambrosk

Τελικώς θα έχω ΡΕΠΟ Παρασκευή και Τρίτη...
που είναι ακόμα καλύτερο...
μιας και σήμερα θα ασχοληθώ με την σωστή αντιστοίχιση προσφορών για βοήθεια με χρόνο...
αναμένετε σε λίγο φουλ πρόγραμμα...  ::   ::

----------


## DiTz

Παιδιά και εγώ είμαι μέσα ειδικά αν υπάρχει και κανένας απο την γύρω περιοχή να με πάρει μαζί του...
Αλλα και χωρίς μεταφορικό μέσο όρεξη υπάρχει...

Και για μένα ισχύει το ίδιο...



> Ε κατάληψη έχουμε... Όλη τη μέρα. 
> 
> Απλώς φοβάμαι μην μας πετάξουν τίποτα αναπληρώσεις. (εξ ου και τα "απρόοπτα")

----------


## Afanas

Λάμπρο στείλε τηλέφωνο !! Αυριο το πρωί πνίγομαι στη δουλειά αλλά μπορώ να κάνω ενα διαλειμμα 09:00 με 19:30  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Λάμπρο στείλε τηλέφωνο !! Αυριο το πρωί πνίγομαι στη δουλειά αλλά μπορώ να κάνω ενα διαλειμμα 09:00 με 19:30


Εσένα σε κρατάω καβάτζα για να στήσουμε παρέα το παράλληλο backup λινoυξ-ο-μηχάνημα...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Τώρα ξεσκαρτάρω με ακρίβεια τις δουλιές που πρέπει να γίνουν...

Κάντε σας παρακαλώ πολύ όλοι τον χωρό του ήλιου... μιας και η πρόγνωση του καιρού δεν μας τα λέει καλά...  ::

----------


## Afanas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Afanas
> 
> Λάμπρο στείλε τηλέφωνο !! Αυριο το πρωί πνίγομαι στη δουλειά αλλά μπορώ να κάνω ενα διαλειμμα 09:00 με 19:30 
> 
> 
> Εσένα σε κρατάω καβάτζα για να στήσουμε παρέα το παράλληλο backup λινoυξ-ο-μηχάνημα...     
> 
> Τώρα ξεσκαρτάρω με ακρίβεια τις δουλιές που πρέπει να γίνουν...
> 
> Κάντε σας παρακαλώ πολύ όλοι τον χωρό του ήλιου... μιας και η πρόγνωση του καιρού δεν μας τα λέει καλά...


Αρχισα να χωρεύω αλλά ο ήλιος δε λέει να βγεί...  ::  
Αν θέλεις κάποιον να σε κοιτάει να στήνεις linux... οκ ! Να μάθω και τιποτα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Καλά σε μπέρδεψα με τον Apoiko....
λοιπόν θα σου πω πότε θα σε χρειαστώ...
ή θα γράψω τι θα χρειαστώ και ποιές μέρες και όποτε μπορείς...
αύριο γενικά είναι μέρα που θα τρέχω για ψώνια και συμμάζεμα υλικών , κλπ κλπ... 
μετά θα γίνει το κατέβασμα του πύργου...
μετά το Σάββατο αφού έρθουν (με το καλό-ελπίζω να μην καθυστερήσουν) τα σίδερα θα γίνουν κάποιες ηλεκτροκολλήσεις...
και μετά θα γίνει το ανέβασμα...
μένουν και οι computer-o-δουλειές, τα κοψίματα καλωδίων απο τα 12μετρα... η μεταφορά του router σε firenas και ταρατσόκουτο κλπ κλπ...
Εχει ΠΟΟΟΟΛΥ δουλειά!!!  ::

----------


## argi

Ρίξε τηλεφωνο οταν χρειαστείς κάτι και μπορώ να βοηθησω...

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

> Ρίξε τηλεφωνο οταν χρειαστείς κάτι και μπορώ να βοηθησω...
> 
> @rg!


Εσένα λέω να σου φέρω τα καλώδια αφού έχω δει το μήκος να τα σενιάρουμε...  ::   ::

----------


## Afanas

Εγώ αν θέλεις σου βάζω την μητρική στο hager με οτιπεριλαμβανεια αυτό...ΑΠό εργαλεία υπάρχουν τα πάντα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Να ρωτήξω τώρα και ένα θέμα τους γνώστες ...
αρχικά σίγουρα μικροτικ... (αργότερα στάνταρ linux...  ::  αφού παίξω και προσωπικά με τον Madwifi... )
αλλά ποιο? αυτό το Debian-o-ειδές που παιδεύει και ο Cirrus?
το τελευταίο με τα routing πακέτα quagga?
το τελευταίο μαμά?
ο Netraptor καλείται να δώσει τα φώτα του και την εγκατάστασή του, όποτε έχει χρόνο και μπορεί... 
 ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Ε, καλά το σκέφτεσαι και αργότερα αυτό  :: .

----------


## DiTz

> Να ρωτήξω τώρα και ένα θέμα τους γνώστες ...
> αρχικά σίγουρα μικροτικ... (αργότερα στάνταρ linux...  αφού παίξω και προσωπικά με τον Madwifi... )
> αλλά ποιο? αυτό το Debian-o-ειδές που παιδεύει και ο Cirrus?
> το τελευταίο με τα routing πακέτα quagga?
> το τελευταίο μαμά?
> ο Netraptor καλείται να δώσει τα φώτα του και την εγκατάστασή του, όποτε έχει χρόνο και μπορεί...


Gentoo!!
Μονο στην εγκατάσταση θα σε ζορίσει λίγο αλλα μετά τα πάντα θα είναι γρηγορότερα...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Για το ποια έκδοση Μικροτικ θα στήσω για αρχή ρωτάω...
..τους "έμπειρους" του Μικροτικ...
απο εκεί και πέρα θα δοκιμαστούν στο backup σύστημα διάφορα linux...
αλλά μάλλον έχω ήδη κατασταλάξει...

 ::   ::

----------


## DiTz

> Για το ποια έκδοση Μικροτικ θα στήσω για αρχή ρωτάω...
> ..τους "έμπειρους" του Μικροτικ...
> απο εκεί και πέρα θα δοκιμαστούν στο backup σύστημα διάφορα linux...
> αλλά μάλλον έχω ήδη κατασταλάξει...


  ::   ::   ::  
Ναι τώρα το πρόσεξα...
Idiot Inside...

----------


## john70

Λάμπρο ,

Βάλε ένα Μτικ να τελιώνουμε και άσε τις μεγάλες ιδέες και τις δοκιμές .... , εάν θές δοκιμές και παιχνίδια άντε στον κόμβο του Axoul να παίξεις με το Ozo-Voy-Acoul distro  ::

----------


## senius

lol john70 !!  ::

----------


## john70

> lol john70 !!


Πολύ μου πάει το avatar σου φίλε Κώστα  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> lol john70 !! 
> 
> 
> Πολύ μου πάει το avatar σου φίλε Κώστα


Σου το νοικιάζω, μιάς και ειναι όνομα και πραγμα.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

τον καιρό μου...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Φτιάξε κόμβο πρώτα και μετά βλέπουμε για τις παιδικές αρρώστιες…  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο όταν αρχίσει το χαβαλέ κι αν δεν κοιμάμαι/τρώω/λιώνω θα έρθω  ::  άντε βρε καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Δυστυχώς με τον κωλόκαιρο δεν μου ρθαν όλα όπως τα περίμενα...

μόνο σήμερα έκανα εξωτερικές δουλιές ταράτσας λόγω βροχής την Παρακευή και το Σάββατο...
όπου και τελικά έκανα τις εντος σπιτιού δουλειές και τα ψώνια ...

Σήμερα τελικά κατέβηκε ο πύργος με την βοήθεια φίλου...
Αναμένεται να δημιουργηθεί - ηλεκτροκολληθούν οι σωλήνες στην νέα κορυφή ,
και να περαστεί extension και διαγώνιες ενισχύσεις και 
τέλος όλα μαζί να περαστούν αντισκωριακό και να βαφούν.

Αύριο τα συνεργία τελούν αργία,
αλλά την Τρίτη θα συνεχιστούν ψώνια για την στέγαση του νεου ταρατσο-ρούτερ firenas ,
καθώς και τα περαιτέρω υλικά...
και μετά τα καλώδια να κοπούν εκ νέου σε μικρότερα κομμάτια...

Λογικά ευελπιστώ να γίνουν αρκετές δουλίτσες και εντός βδομάδας αν το δουλέψει (με την ηλεκτροκόληση) και ο πατέρας μου...
οπότε λογικά μέχρι το τέλος της επόμενης και βλέπουμε...  ::  

Μερικές φωτό απο την αποκαθήλωση...

----------


## lambrosk

Επισης ανα μένουν τα παρακάτω να κάνουν την δουλειά που πρέπει...

----------


## lambrosk

Θα χρειαστούν ΑΤΟΜΑ για να σηκώσουμε τον νέο...  ::   ::   ::  
οπότε να είστε σε αναμονή...

Mιχάλη (simfun) μάλλον θα χρειαστώ απο την Τρίτη τις καρτούλες που σου έχω δανείσει για δοκιμές για να παίξω με κάτι τεστάκια εδώ... (αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα... αλλιώς συνενοούμαστε...  ::  )
Αργύρη (argi) θα σου φέρω να φτιάξουμε σε νέο μήκος καλώδια με την κορυφαία ποιότητα που έχεις ιστορικό...  ::  
Χρήστο (του Αργύρη) κάνε λίγο υπομονή, μπορεί να σε χρειαστούμε βέβαια στο σήκωμα...
Danimoth και εσύ μαζί στο σήκωμα σίγουρα...  ::  
Mick Flemm όποτε γουστάρεις (την Τρίτη) κερνάω ταρατσοκαφέ να τα πούμε που έχουμε καιρό...

όποιος άλλος επιθυμεί, και γνωρίζει απο βάψιμο να μου σφυρίξει, να του πω πως πότε και που....  ::

----------


## nvak

Πόσα μέτρα είναι ο πύργος σου Λάμπρο ?

----------


## lambrosk

Αυτός που κατέβασα 4και κάτι ψηλά (λιγότερο απο 4μιση...)

----------


## Danimoth

Αύριο γίνεται το στήσιμο?>?>

----------


## lambrosk

Όχι...
γιατί δεν προλάβαμε να προηγηθεί το διήμερο πριν που υπολόγιζα λόγω καιρού... 



> αλλά την Τρίτη θα συνεχιστούν ψώνια για την στέγαση του νεου ταρατσο-ρούτερ firenas ,
> καθώς και τα περαιτέρω υλικά...
> και μετά τα καλώδια να κοπούν εκ νέου σε μικρότερα κομμάτια...


θα ενημερωθείτε...

κάτσε να αλλάξω και την υπογραφή να μην μπερδεύει... 
 ::

----------


## kxrist

> Θα χρειαστούν ΑΤΟΜΑ για να σηκώσουμε τον νέο...  :


Συναμδίτες και συναμδίτισες πάρτε χαμπάρι ότι όσο tuned και να μείνουμε ο Wi-fix μόνο με viagra αναστένεται πλέον καθώς η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο....

Οποιος πραγματικά ενδιαφέρεται ας οργανώσει μια ομαδική για το φίλο λάμπρο από εδώ....

http://www.viagraonlinesales.net/

Νο offence  ::

----------

